# Most stupid thing you've heard from someone behind the counter?



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

LBS counter, that is. My appologies if this has aready been covered, as I have seen plenty of LBS rants here, but I'm thinking strictly of profound mis-information. 

I should also say before I give my most recent account that I find the VAST majority of LBS folks very cool and knowlegable, and I appreciate what they are doing. But boy, they can sometimes get some real bozo's in there. And the worst offenders are (in my experience) not the young kids just learning the ropes. They will usually say when they don't know something (the responsible thing to do) or at worst give a blank stare. It's usually some older guy lecturing like he's some sort of guru and and assuming (because I'm on the other side of the counter) that I am a total newb. So here are mine (all are paraphrased)


"So, I'd get this (refering to a Specialized mtb tire) , because it's max pressure is 80psi as opposed to 65psi (the max for a Fire XC). The higher pressure will give you a better ride on the trail" ........ I could feel my filling rattling loose just thinking of it.


The next 5 happened yesterday in the same converstation yesterday from a guy who sells a lot of Santa Cruz stuff, including a lot of Hecklers with 5th coils on them. This was in an area where they sell a lot of mountain bikes. I asked about his impressions riding the new Blur and he gave this 20 minute lecture on how it worked and (incorrectly) explained my 5th element coil shock to me (completely unsolicited) 

"the great thing about this design (the Blur) is that it is designed to work with a wide range of sag settings compared to most bikes"

Him: "No, your Pike won't work on a Nomad, because it is not a 20mm axle" 
Me: "Yes, it is"
Him: "No, it's not"
Me: "No, really, it is."
Him: "Oh, that version....I forgot they were offering that now"

"you have to keep in mind that as you ramp up the compression adjustment on the 5th element you are going to have a stiffer platform. You just can't get away from that"...He had no idea that the pedaling platform and the end-of-stroke compression adjustment were two different things. 

When I tried to explain how the progressive compression adjustments worked, he dismissively said "all you are doing in increasing the spring rate" He seemed to think that the air chamber was just an air spring.

"One benefit of a coil over an air shock is that it gets stiffer at the end of the stroke compared to an air shock. That's why the 5th Element (coil) has good bottoming resistance.


I try to be polite and just let these things go now. I used to try and correct them because they are spouting this mis-information to others and making themselves look stupid or (worse) convincing others of things that are bogus. That is generally unapreciated.


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

*Mine*

Happend when my gf was buying a bike. She is tall, like 5-11 and rides mostly XC and told the sales guy she liked bikes with a really long top tube. One sales guy told her "I'd start you on a 16 inch frame."

We thanked him, and left. BTW, she ended up w/ and XL Epic.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Not unusual for retail*

That's fairly typical in retail sales. These are generally low paying jobs, often with high turnover, and the salespeople generally don't know that much about what they are selling. They mostly deal with customers who know much less than them, so they can get by most of the time. When I walk into camera or computer stores I generally know much more than the salesperson. But when you find really knowledgeable people you should stick with them. I've been very happy with my LBS for five years now.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Classic - While checking out an freeride bike a couple of years ago, I had a shop employee wander over to me and ask "so, planning on doing some freestyling?" She proceeded to tell me about how the bike was a good bike, because it had Shimano "parts", and how they were all compatible. I was finally able to get rid of her by asking about the weight of the bike - which had her searching for a good 15 minutes, during which I was able to arrive at my decision without all the chatter.

Not nearly as good of a story as yours, since this woman was clearly not a cyclist and didn't appear to know better than to spout misinformation to cover for her ignorance, but funny nonetheless.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Me: I need to get a 73x113 Shimano XT Octalink bottom bracket - you got any in stock?
Shop kid: A what?
Me: The Shimano splined BB.
Shop kid: those must be new....we don't have those. (this was late 2004)
Me: (looking at the shop filled with new Trek bikes built with said BB) is there anyone else here?
Shop Kid: (yelling to a mechanic, term used loosly, in the back) hey dude we got any - what were you looking for again - um yea splined shimano BB?
Mechanic: yea, here.
- Kid goes to the back and gets the part. Brings up a box that looks like it was kicked across the parking lot.
Shop kid: here dude
Me: looking into box - this is a square spindle!
Shop kid: yea, that's a Shimano BB.
Me: never mind - as I dial a mail order company on my way out the door.


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*It just sad sometimes*

I had a guy (I think he was the owner) at a Trek dealer back in the days of Y bike try to tell me all single pivot bikes are URT's even if they don't admitt it.
I have heard to many miss truths about how all Rocky Mountain frames are built in Tiawan to count.
I have even been told that Shimano owns Sram.
I do my best not hurt they're feeling but its tough sometimes.

I almost forgot someone once told me that BLT lights were good.


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

I procrastinated with my bike's tune-up for an upcoming 24hr race, so the day before had no choice but to drop it off at a LBS for new shifter cables, wheels truing, and I think I needed a new bb. Before I left, I told them - "whatever you adjust, PLEASE, do not touch my brakes. I have them adjusted just the way I like them (Avid mech discs).
By the end of the day, I called up the shop from work to find out if I can pick up my bike on the way home. The guy on the phone went to check for a minute, and when he came back, he said: "Umm..., the bike is almost ready, but we have problems with your brakes - we need to find a proper bit to take the calipers apart, so we can change the brake pads"... My hair must have stood up vertically at that moment, and I could feel my face turning red instantly. I told them not to touch anything else, and when I went to pick up the bike, I asked if I can talk to the guy who did the work. They told me he went home already. Maybe it was for the better, cause at that time I'd have a few choice words for him... 
Needless to say, that was the last time I left my bike there. Things like that actually motivated me to learn and do most of the work on my bikes myself now.

Arek


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*female clerk @ longs drug apoligized for farting...*

Im NOT kidding. I apporached the counter to pay for a banana when my senses were overtakin by the stinch of a very potent fart. I said "rank" and looked at the clerk while she tried to fan the stinch away with one of those plastic shopping bags. Then she looked at me red faced and apoligized.....I laughed my ass off for half a block. Then when i got back to work i told everyone in the office and described the offending clerk...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> I have even been told that Shimano owns Sram.


Oh, yeah that reminds me I forgot......"Rock Shox owns Santa Cruz Bikes"


----------



## garboui (Jul 16, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> I had a guy (I think he was the owner) at a Trek dealer back in the days of Y bike try to tell me all single pivot bikes are URT's even if they don't admitt it.
> I have heard to many miss truths about how all Rocky Mountain frames are built in Tiawan to count.
> I have even been told that Shimano owns Sram.
> I do my best not hurt they're feeling but its tough sometimes.
> ...


was that by chance an old guy from bay cycle telling you that all rm's were made in tiwan?

is so all i can say is ooooooooooooooooooooooo crazy old doug.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't have any stories as good as some of these since I seldom go to the LBS, but I have an OK one.

Two years ago (i.e. after inertia valves, stable platform, VPP, etc. had become commonplace), I just moved to this town, and I needed a new bike (wound up with a Blur). I walk into a LBS and say "I'm looking for a 4-5" travel full suspension trail bike. Do you carry anything like that here?". The guy behind the counter, who was probably about 45 years old and looked like he was the shop owner says "No- but you shouldn't be riding full suspension anyway. They all bob up and down and waste most of your energy- suspension bike are all really slow compared to these hardtails" as he gestures to a row of $500 Giants. I said "I've been riding for 12 years now. I know what I want" and walked out. Not too bad, but if you own a bike shop your knowledge should be current and up to the decade.

The least knowledgable salesmen I've encountered have been car salesmen though. I've never encountered one who knows more about the car than me. Many lack even basic automotive knowledge. I even had a Ford dealer tell me the new F-150 doesn't have sparkplugs (no- he wasn't talking about the diesel).

Another good one- I was at a Wal Mart or K-mart or some other crappy store like that once, and there were no pricetags in front of any of the items. All the tags were bar-code only. The employee explained "we've switched to barcode now". She was confused when I said "But I can't read barcode", but was insistant that it was normal for there to be no numbers on the price tags.


----------



## quasi_shawn (Mar 17, 2005)

*Who needs oil?*

I had a shop mechanic suggest once, when I brought my Z1 (one of the original, circa 97/98) in with blown seals and spewing oil, that I could solve the leaking problem by simply taking all of the oil out of the fork. I'm not kidding. I didn't even know how to respond, it was so ridiculous, and he was dead serious. I just said that I didn't think that was the right way to go. Needless to say, that was my last visit to that shop for bike maintenance.


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a shop swap parts from an old hardtail to a new FS frame. I told the owner that it needed a 73/113 bottom bracket and that it was ok to order it if necessary because I didn't know what was in the HT frame to be sure, but I'd pay for a new one.

After I rode the bike for a week and the chain kept falling off, I took it back. The owner looks at it and says, "Oh, the chainline is off...your BB is too long." 

I never went back...


----------



## Crusty Oldman (Mar 11, 2004)

Not just at the LBS, but every place they play crappy music way too loud: "Oh that. I don't notice it anymore."


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Apr 26, 2005)

just the other day I had a chat with the owner of a LBS... we started talking about the Bianchi line and I inquired about the G.U.S.S (which he had on the floor)...

He was trying to tell me it was a "fixed gear"... I told him that would be suicide, that it has a freewheel and is therefor a SS... he said, "you can get whatever you want but this is obviously not the bike for you..."

I invited him to take it out for a quick spin and pedal backward... he did, blushed sheepishly and put it away without a word


----------



## eto (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm not an expert, which means when I recognize someone doesn't know what they're talking about I KNOW they're an idiot. And I seem to have made the rounds of the town's LBSs until I found a great one. My favorite, though, was when I had a guy telling me I needed to "shove a fork pump into the skewer to air up" a Z1 fork. I kid you not.

I am so thankful I finally found a LBS I am happy with. They have one guy there that doesn't know what he's talking about, but the mechanics are supercool so I go straight to them when I want something.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I am 5'3". I was shopping for FS bikes and I was told that "no one makes a FS bike small enough". I ended up on a 15" Kona from some other store.


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

All from the OWNER of my LBS
"I'd have to send it to the factory"- marzocchi, in Italy?
"I thought you wanted schrader"- last weekend 
"I'll call you monday and have em in by tuesday"- its friday and still no call


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*Stupidest*

The stupidest thing I've ever said in a bike shop is "So, are you hiring?".


----------



## ruary (Sep 15, 2005)

*having worked in bikeshops*

for a decade in my previous life, I have seen my share of horrors behind the counter. The one that sticks in my mind is this: The owner of the shop sold a $1500 road bike to a woman who was about 5'2". The bike was a left over last years model that he was anxious to get rid of and it was like a 55cm frame, WAY too big. He asked me to help her load it into her car, which turned out to be a beat POS. Clearly $1500 was a lot of money to this woman. When I asked him about it, he basically said it didn't matter what I thought and sometimes you had to do things to get rid of merchandise. I wasn't working there the next day.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Car Salespeople are dumb for sure*



@dam said:


> The least knowledgable salesmen I've encountered have been car salesmen though. I've never encountered one who knows more about the car than me. Many lack even basic automotive knowledge. I even had a Ford dealer tell me the new F-150 doesn't have sparkplugs (no- he wasn't talking about the diesel).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*I've heard it many times.*



garboui said:


> was that by chance an old guy from bay cycle telling you that all rm's were made in tiwan?
> 
> is so all i can say is ooooooooooooooooooooooo crazy old doug.


But the most recent was at some little shop in Orrilia


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

"Riding on pavement is very VERY bad for a full suspension bike because all the vibration will wear the pivots prematurely" .....Oooookeeedoke  .


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*Very similar experience*

At Superblow, I went to buy a bottom bracket. The sales guy AND HIS MANAGER tried to convince me that there was no difference between ISIS and Octalink. They were rude and arrogant about it too. 


SSINGA said:


> Me: I need to get a 73x113 Shimano XT Octalink bottom bracket - you got any in stock?
> Shop kid: A what?
> Me: The Shimano splined BB.
> Shop kid: those must be new....we don't have those. (this was late 2004)
> ...


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

When testing a bike at a LBS the back rotor was bent ( i mean, REALLY bent) and rubbing excessively, i was told "It hasnt been broken in yet, the rubbing will go away after a few hours of use". Went and got a bike elsewhere.

I once got a HT and the chain broke after minutes of use when i got home (it was clearly a faulty part because of how the link pulled apart) and I was told "these bikes take a lot of abuse...". He went on and on about how I caused it to snap by riding too hard and wouldn't even waranty the chain. I bought a new chain at a different LBS and havnt gone back to the other store since.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Wherewolf said:


> That's fairly typical in retail sales. These are generally low paying jobs, often with high turnover, and the salespeople generally don't know that much about what they are selling.


I think that is something people should consider. Staff in retail are generally not doing something because it interests them, but because it pays the bills until they move on to something else. The pay is crap, the work is often hard, and dealing with (some) customers is a ****ing nightmare. The ones who think they know everything and are out to prove that you don't are especailly annoying.

So instead of blaming whoever it is behind the counter, instead blame the industry that has put them there with no real training, and doesn't pay them well enough for them to care about what they are doing.


----------



## kanaka (Jan 11, 2004)

*"I don't have a 27.0 mm seatpost, but you can use a 27.2"*

"I don't have a 27.0 mm seatpost, but you can use a 27.2"
Young kid at LBS.
I had my doubts but he forced the 27.2mm seatpost into my 27.0mm Kona frame. It seemed OK at first, just a little tight, but a few days later, when I tried to adjust it, it was seized and I had a horrible time getting it out.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

*At Dick's Sporting Goods....*

When the little lady and I was shopping around for a starter ride for her I was thinking about a low end GT. Was looking at about a 14" frame when the saleswoman came over and starting chatting and INSISTING that we check out some other bike. The GF went with her as I put the GT up. After I got it put up and rounded the corner I saw the GF trying to mount a FS Mongoose that was almost as tall as she was. I walked up laughing and told the sales woman that this wasn't happening. She started to to try and tell me about the bike and again I just smiled and said no thanks as I helped my gf off the ride and left.

I ended up working there a while later. I don't think the sales woman remmebered me but I know that on more than once she was bragging to me about how good a bike those FS Mongooses were.


----------



## mandodude (Jul 29, 2004)

crashedandburned said:


> When the little lady and I was shopping around for a starter ride for her I was thinking about a low end GT. Was looking at about a 14" frame when the saleswoman came over and starting chatting and INSISTING that we check out some other bike. The GF went with her as I put the GT up. After I got it put up and rounded the corner I saw the GF trying to mount a FS Mongoose that was almost as tall as she was. I walked up laughing and told the sales woman that this wasn't happening. She started to to try and tell me about the bike and again I just smiled and said no thanks as I helped my gf off the ride and left.
> 
> I ended up working there a while later. I don't think the sales woman remmebered me but I know that on more than once she was bragging to me about how good a bike those FS Mongooses were.


Not a surprise. Dick's is designed to be a self-serve store for the most part because they don't want their employees to look as dumb as was your case!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I've had a few*

At my LBS...

Me: What do you have for wet weather chainlube. I'm getting horrible chainsuck in the mud. 
LBS newbie lady: White Lightning works great in mud!

At REi in Marin:

Me: Can I buy a handful of those cable crimp ends for shifter cables?
REi guy: Why? They don't do anything anyway.
Me: Uh, sure they do. They keep the cable ends from coming unraveled. 
REi guy: (sarcastically) Yeah, what do I know. I only work in a bike shop!

At Performance bike:

Me: Do you have an LX bottom bracket in stock?
Performance Wrench: Is that for a road bike?

I worked at a music gear shop and overheard from a newbie salesperson...

Client: what makes studio monitors different that stereo speakers
Salesbonehead: They are acousically designed. 
Client: Acoustically designed? Can you explain that?
Salesbonehead: They are designed to work from 20 to 20,000 Hertz!

The client could smell the BS from out the door.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh, I had a good one about that...*



Wherewolf said:


> When I walk into camera or computer stores I generally know much more than the salesperson.
> 
> 
> > I was in a computer shop in Petaluma once, looking for a power cable for my Mom's Mac.
> ...


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Well you could have said 'a desktop computer,' as if you needed a power cable for a mac laptop, a non-mac store wouldn't have the part in stock.

Surely if the salesperson isn't sure (ie he works in a PC store), s/he's better off saying so than selling something s/he doesn't know will work?


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> At my LBS...
> 
> Me: What do you have for wet weather chainlube. I'm getting horrible chainsuck in the mud.
> LBS newbie lady: White Lightning works great in mud!
> ...


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

Here's one...

I had bought a new cassette from the manager of one the LBS. 

This was back when I was still pretty new to the whole biking thing and didn't know how to deal with horrid ghost shifting.

So anyway, a couple of weeks later, I had horrid ghost shifting and the brought the bike back in to have adjusted. The kid who was working on it just couldn't get it to work. He looked at me and said...
"I can't get this to work. Looks like you need a new cassette."
"Are you sure?"
"Oh ya, this one is trashed."
"Really? Wow...that's the same one you guys sold me a couple of weeks ago." 

The manager overheard the whole thing and had the bike set up within a minute. It was at that moment that I had the realization that I reeeeeally needed to learn how to fix and tune my own bike.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I used to work with a guy in a shop who told me some horror stories about what he's seen/heard. His dad owns a shop in a different area, and this guy and his sister had both worked in their through high school. This guy's favorite story was telling everyone that his sister used to tell customers that ALL of the bikes in the shop were made of titanium.

I haven't run into anything particularly bad personally, but I did have employees at TWO shops tell me that they couldn't order a BOB trailer for me (even though one of those shops had sold one to a customer the day before). Those same two shops also told me that I had to order an entire box of spokes, even though I only needed enough for the driveside of a rear wheel a friend had given me. One of these same shops took 3 months to install a suspension fork on my buddy's bike...and when they FINALLY got around to it, they cut the steerer too short. Recently, I had a shop near my new home refuse to give me any details about local trails (all perfectly legal and open for bikes).

I do almost all of my own work. It really chaps me when I have to have a shop work on my bike. I have to get new bearings in the pivots of my stumpjumper. My nearest Spec. dealer is crap (same shop that refused to tell me about local trails), and the next closest one is a little too far away for a random stop. I wish I could install the bearings myself, but that would void my frame warranty...urgh.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I had a whole protracted conversation with a shop guy, trying to find out whether the shop had any star nut replacements (which involved me describing steerer tubes, star nuts, top caps, etc.), ala the FSA Conix or Profile Design Gap Cap or Azonic Headlock. Required inventory (or so I thought) for any shop selling road bikes with carbon steerers.

He finally went to the back and came out with a handful of *disc brake rotor bolts*.

Quite amusing.


----------



## duc135 (Jan 20, 2004)

ME: What size through axle is on that rear hub? (I was asking about the stock wheel on a Demo 8).
LBS: It's a 12mm bolt on.
ME: So, if I bought that bike, I can't use my own wheels with a 10mm through axle?
LBS: Sure it will fit right in. Did you know they came out with a new 150mm through axle hub?
ME: Do you mean the hub spacing?
LBS: No, the actual diameter of the axle.
ME: You sure? That's aweful large.
LBS: Yea it is.

I bought the bike from him anyways. He made me an offer I just couldn't refuse. Now if I could only ride like I know what I'm doing instead of looking like someone who's having a seizure everytime he gets on a bike that would be great.

Duc


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent my girlfriend to the LBS on her way home from work to pick me up a spare Powerlink for my chain. She comes back with a whole chain telling me the LBS said they don't sell them seperately. I drive over there with her to return it, and it turns out that we get the same salesman. I ask him for a powerlink, and he goes sure and hands me one. Bastard, I hate people who take advantage of girls...


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Him: This is the best bike we have, it comes with a King Kong headset.
Me: Do you mean Chris King?
Him: No I'm sure it's King Kong.
Me: (Pointing at the lettering on the headset) It looks like it says Chris King.
Him: Huh, I always thought it was King Kong.
Me: I'll think about it...(the door hitting me in the a**)


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

santacruzer said:


> Him: This is the best bike we have, it comes with a King Kong headset.
> Me: Do you mean Chris King?
> Him: No I'm sure it's King Kong.
> Me: (Pointing at the lettering on the headset) It looks like it says Chris King.
> ...


Maybe Cing Kong?


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

santacruzer said:


> Him: This is the best bike we have, it comes with a King Kong headset.
> Me: Do you mean Chris King?
> Him: No I'm sure it's King Kong.
> Me: (Pointing at the lettering on the headset) It looks like it says Chris King.
> ...


lol...thats funny. Chris King KONG.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

When I bought my first real MTB in 2000 I upgraded my drivetrain to XT/XTR. 

I'd bend the derailleur hanger and bring the bike back to get it fixed and they'd tell me the derailleur is bent too and needs replacing. Not knowing any better I'd buy a new derailleur w/ a new hanger. This happened every time the hanger bent.

Turns out the derailleurs were perfectly fine. Thank god I asked for the old derailleurs back every time.

When I finally caught on what they were doing, I stopped going there. -And I didn't shed a tear when they went out of business.


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

"You can take the reservation, but you can't hold the reservation"


----------



## bgpoole (Mar 29, 2005)

I've been lucky when it comes to my mtn bike, but a few year ago a friend gave me his old Cannondale road bike, but he had swiched out wheelsets with his new Colnago, so I had a bike with shimano components & campy rear hub & no cassette. Took it to closest LBS (that later sold to supergo, what a suprise) and they (head mechanic & one of the owners) said there is no way to fit a campy hub with a cassete that will work with shimano, and I would have to get a new hub, which of course would not be compatable with the wheel, so I would have to get a new one of those also, and of course I can't have mismatched front and rear wheels, so I would need a new front also. He came up with a conservative estimate of $850 plus labor. I gave the guy a blank stare, went to the next shop about 10 miles away where they ordered the cassette I needed and had it in and installed on the bike in 3 days for about $70 total.

I went back to the first shop and asked why they tried charging me $850+ while the other shop did it for $70, they told me what idiots the other shop was, and it was just a matter of time before the entire drivetrain explodes because of the cheap fix. Two years and about 4000 miles later I am still waiting.


----------



## sean34 (May 27, 2004)

LBS: When can you pick up your bike?
Me: In a couple days.
LBS: Oh, that's not a good idea because your bike can get scratched if left overnight. (it was a custom build)
Me: wtf? mate


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*Omfg!!*



sean34 said:


> LBS: When can you pick up your bike?
> Me: In a couple days.
> LBS: Oh, that's not a good idea because your bike can get scratched if left overnight. (it was a custom build)
> Me: wtf? mate


This one takes it! ROTFLMAO


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Unfortunately the LBS nearest me sucks, but they're also open on Sundays when most of the others are closed, so if I need something that day I usually have to go there to get it. They're also the closest Specialized dealer, so I headed there first to buy some new gloves...

Me: Hi, I'm looking for some Specialized Body Geometry gloves in a women's size small
LBS: Body Geometry?
Me: Yes, women's size small
LBS: Err.... (fumbles around in the display of gloves). We have large
Me: Those are men's gloves... do you have the women's ones?
LBS: They don't make them for women.
Me: Okay, do you have a men's small
LBS: Let me check... (disappears for 5 minutes). The only size we have is large, they might fit.
Me: (trying them on) They're a bit big
LBS: They look alright
Me: Do you have any at your other store in size small?
LBS: I don't know
Me: Could you call them and find out? I don't want to drive across town if they don't have them
LBS: (makes the call) They only have extra large
Me: Okay, thanks for your help. I'd like a tube of Park grease please (I point at the display behind him)
LBS: This? (points to something totally not grease)
Me: No, the grease...
LBS: This? (points to chain lube)
Me: Nope, on the far right... right... right... there, grease

OMFG... infuriating!

- Jen.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

I work at REI parttime.

This one I overheard last month during one of our big sales...

The salesman is "fitting" a guy on one of our Novara road bikes that has a flat handlebar...

Customer: It feels a little small for me. (The guy was pretty big and it clearly looked like he was on too small of a bike.)
REI guy: You just have to get use to it.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*All these REI and Supergo stories point to one thing...*

If you shop at a good LBS instead of a superstore, they in turn can afford to stay in bussiness and pay competent employees a living wage.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

I got one, and it of course is REI stick with a theme.

Me: Do you have any Shimano XT Shifters, they are ML750 (If I remember correctly)?
REI Guy: No
Me: I just called and they said they were in stock
REI: We do not stock a lot of components
Me: Well they said they were in
REI: What do they look like?

Proceed to walk over to a bike and show them the LX shifters on a Marin bike
REI: Oh those! We dont have them.
Me: Can I speak to your Manager
REI: Why? ( I hate when they question a request to see the manager )

REI Manager: What is the problem?
Me: No problem, I am just confirming a bike part you guys said you had in stock
REI Manager: OK what is it?
Me: I am looking for the shifters, pointing to LX, but want the XT version
REI Manager: We do not have those
Me: Both of you have told me you do not have them without looking
REI Manager: Well if you insisit, why don't you look back there with me!
Me: OK

Five minutes later I have them in my hand! Found them in no time after I identified the box and they tried to sell me SRAM trigger shifters


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

singletrack said:


> If you shop at a good LBS instead of a superstore, they in turn can afford to stay in bussiness and pay competent employees a living wage.


Correct! I wish I had one of these great LBSs that people rave about, I in turn love to interact and buy stuff from the MTBR favorite e-LBS mt high, red barn, redstone, BB, etc. But I am still on the hunt for the local LBS that wont dick me around


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

baycat said:


> But I am still on the hunt for the local LBS that wont dick me around


Hmm, the unfortunate truth.


----------



## dshighway (Sep 16, 2005)

Warning: Good salesman story 


Burlington Vt. Ski Rack Bike Shop. This place is amazing. Couple weeks ago the wife and I went in and both bought new bikes after being on the move and not riding for the past few years. Mine was easy. a 19" GF Tass was all ready for me to test drive. My wife is 5'9" with long arms and torso. So a Womans fram wasnt going to do it. The salesman looked everywhere for a 17" bike for her to test ride. What does he do? He goes into the basement (Store room) brings up a half assembled GF Marlin 17". Him and 2 others put the thing togehter in no time flat and both the Wife and I are riding around town. Truly amazing service. You should of seen him run around like a crazed man helping us. 

Sorry to ruin all your crappy salesman stories with a good one. But it was pretty cool. 

Just so you get a idea of Burlington. Ski Rack carries, GF, Specialized, Cannondale and also a downhill/Freeride bike line (umm, begins with a S. sorry cant remember). Another shop carries, Trek and Giants (these guys are the true idiots of Burlington..not helpful at all, just try to jar your mind with as much crap as they can think of..... and there are still 2 other shops just outside of town.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

*three things*



baycat said:


> I got one, and it of course is REI stick with a theme.
> 
> Me: Do you have any Shimano XT Shifters, they are ML750 (If I remember correctly)?
> REI Guy: No
> ...


First: i thought that was a funny storey
Second: i realised, that that is truly sad and pitiful
Thridly: if they actually have the product, you want to buy it, why would they not want to sell it to you, and have you walk away empty handed? Idiots...


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

duc135 said:


> LBS: Sure it will fit right in. Did you know they came out with a new 150mm through axle hub?
> ME: Do you mean the hub spacing?
> LBS: No, the actual diameter of the axle.
> ME: You sure? That's aweful large.
> LBS: Yea it is.


Yeah, it really is.

That's awesome.


----------



## duc135 (Jan 20, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> Yeah, it really is.
> 
> That's awesome.


Are you saying they really exist and I'm an idiot? 
If so, I feel real stupid for posting that and I apologize to the salesman.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 12, 2004)

*Just take my phone number*

I received a gift certificate to a LBS one time and while I usually tried to avoid the shop, I had to spend free money.

Me: Do you have any Park Tool cable cutters. 
15 year old kid: no but they are on order and should be here Wednesday
Me: Let me give you my phone number so you can call me when they come in.
15yok: They'll be here, don't worry.
Me: Why don't you just call me
15yok: uh, they'll be here.

I was in the area on Wednesday so I drop in to get them
Me: I'm here to get the cable cutters
15yok: We haven't ordered them yet.
Me: I drove 20 minutes to get here and you don't have them?!? That is why I wanted you to call me when they came in.
15yok: Uh, they'll be in next week

I bought the cable cutters somewhere else. I finally used the GC about a year later but I still try to avoid the shop.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

rkj__ said:


> First: i thought that was a funny storey
> Second: i realised, that that is truly sad and pitiful
> Thridly: if they actually have the product, you want to buy it, why would they not want to sell it to you, and have you walk away empty handed? Idiots...


I still take my business to REI, mainly because they are one of the only local bike shops that wont jack up shop costs if I did the disservice of not purchasing the bike product there.

But they aren't really a traditional shop in the sense they rarely stock components, they have a case with a few odds and ends and more stuff in the back, only for backup parts, missed orders,etc. So I let it slide but was thorughly pissed


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> ...
> Me: Hi, I'm looking for some Specialized Body Geometry gloves in a women's size small
> LBS: Body Geometry?
> Me: Yes, women's size small
> ...


You should come to the Specialized dealer up here...small sizes and women's gloves are ALL they have. I guess I will have to order the X-L's online...imagine that.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

my worst story happened this past weekend....i got into the shop to get them to look at my fork...because my brakes aren't lining up...so the first guy i talk to (some teenager) looks at it and says my brakes are adjusted wrong..ok i think...so when i proceed to roll it to leave the shop...the front brake it dragging...ok no big deal...so i pull the front wheel take it over to the truing stand and redish the wheel after mentioning to the wrench that it might not be dished correctly...when i put it on i find that the tire isn't lining up properly with the lowers...so the neebie wrench and the bike sales manager look at it and say that there is something wrong...so i leave it there so that there head wrench can look at it in the morning and i can pick it up and go for a ride i had planned...fast forward to the next morning...i go to get my bike and ask what was wrong the head wrench says "i couldn' find anything wrong with it" so i proceed out the front door and look down at my fork and guess what the drop-outs are out of alignment...grrrrr....this has inspired me to do all my own wrenching from now on in
DMR


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

duc135 said:


> Are you saying they really exist and I'm an idiot?
> If so, I feel real stupid for posting that and I apologize to the salesman.


Don't worry. Given that 150 mm = 5.91", I can guarantee you there's no bicycle out there with a 6" axle diameter!!

You weren't being made fun of, just agreed with!


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

*Things that make you go "What the ()$#)$????"*

Awhile back, I'd just started road riding again after many years off, I stopped at a shop on the way to a local trail to get the headset snugged up on my 1992-ish Cinelli road bike. Thing kept loosening and I didn't own the wrenches (yet).

So I go in, and all they want is $3 to put a couple wrenches on it. Cool beans.

While the guy at the counter took care of that I do a bit of shopping. Pick out a nice bottle holder that'll look good on that classic Italian race bike. I'm also looking at saddles. That's when the guy gets done with the bike and says "here's one you should look at" and he takes a hook and pulls down this enormous beach cruiser sort of sofa saddle. I briefly imagine what my sleek, lugged steel frame with the chromed stays and 25mm tires would go with this ottoman - the thing was fuzzy fercryinoutloud - and look at him like he's nuts; "lot's of people use mountain bike saddles on road bikes." Now I'm looking for him to crack a grin or give me the punch line. He tells me they can't get that model anymore and I better snag it up now.

I got out of there with my bike and new bottle cage. Uh, no saddle.

The headset was loose within 50 miles.

Temple Terrace Schwinn hasn't seen me since.

Ron


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

*Good to hear...*

I worked at the SKRACK for a long time and that's definately something they would do, nice guys there. As with the other shop you mentioned I used to work there to (3 weeks). I called yesterday and asked if they had an old box/packing I could grab (I used to throw that stuff out for them) and he put me on hold came back and told me that it would be $5 for the box and $10 for the packing materials!!!!!!! I asked him, "For your garbage?" I went across the street and got everything I needed.



dshighway said:


> Warning: Good salesman story
> 
> Burlington Vt. Ski Rack Bike Shop. This place is amazing. Couple weeks ago the wife and I went in and both bought new bikes after being on the move and not riding for the past few years. Mine was easy. a 19" GF Tass was all ready for me to test drive. My wife is 5'9" with long arms and torso. So a Womans fram wasnt going to do it. The salesman looked everywhere for a 17" bike for her to test ride. What does he do? He goes into the basement (Store room) brings up a half assembled GF Marlin 17". Him and 2 others put the thing togehter in no time flat and both the Wife and I are riding around town. Truly amazing service. You should of seen him run around like a crazed man helping us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Bart (Apr 19, 2004)

While shopping at local shop we'll call "Wheel Planet",

Me: Where are your skewers?
Sales Guy: Skewers?
Me: Yeah, quick release skewers. 
SG: ----?
Me: Hold the wheels on...?
SG: Oh, those. Yeah, we don't sell those.
Me: ????!!!!!
SG: Why would you need to buy those, they come with the wheels.
2nd Sales guy: Oh, hey, we have a box of them right here! (pulls box of Deore QR's out from under counter)


While shopping for a new road bike (first one in ~17 years) decided to see what the "high profile" LBS up the street from Supergo had to offer. While eyeing one that had the components and price range I was looking for I am approached by the sales guy,

SG: Hi, can I help you out?
Me: Sure, there's no size on this one, do you know what size frame it is?
SG: Let me see... (grabs tape measure and stretches it along the top tube of frame)... it's a 22" (it was a 58).
Me: Oh, so road frames are measured using the top tube? I thought it was the BB to the top of seat-tube like on MTBs.
SG: What? Who told you that? No, all bike sizes are given using the top tube measurement.
Me: Mmmmkay. (out backdoor of shop, back to Supergo)


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

skiahh said:


> Don't worry. Given that 150 mm = 5.91", I can guarantee you there's no bicycle out there with a 6" axle diameter!!
> 
> You weren't being made fun of, just agreed with!


Exactly, thank you.

Tone is so hard to capture sometimes on the internet.


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

duc135 said:


> Now if I could only ride like I know what I'm doing instead of looking like someone who's having a seizure everytime he gets on a bike that would be great.


Holy sh!t, that's funny


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

*Road bike content, but still stupid lbs*

Me: Hi, do you have any tubular tire cement?
lbs girl: ummmmm, do you have a flat?
Me: No, I need to glue new tires on my road bike. Do you have any cement for that?
lbs girl: uuhhhh, we have patch kits, but I don't think we have just the glue.
Me: No, I have tubular road tires, you know sew-ups?
lbs girl: uuummmm, we have patch kits.
Me: let me talk to someone else.
lbs girl who thinks I can't hear as she hands the phone to someone else: tell this dumbass he needs a patch kit!
lbs guy: can I help you?
Me: Yeah, do you know anything about road bikes?
lbs guy: Yes sir.
Me: do you know what sew-ups are? They are also called tubulars. They have the tube sewn inside, and they glue onto the rim. 
lbs guy: yeah, I know what you're talking about. 
Me: Do you have any of that glue?
lbs guy: no, but we can order it.
Me: nevermind, but explain to that girl that sometimes the dumbass on the phone knows more than she does.

Sadly, that girl and her equally stupid husband now own a bike shop in that town. I'm so glad I don't live there anymore.


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

I love it when I tell LBS's what I want and then they tell me what I need....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jrm said:


> Im NOT kidding. I apporached the counter to pay for a banana when my senses were overtakin by the stinch of a very potent fart. I said "rank" and looked at the clerk while she tried to fan the stinch away with one of those plastic shopping bags. Then she looked at me red faced and apoligized.....I laughed my ass off for half a block. Then when i got back to work i told everyone in the office and described the offending clerk...


was she cute???


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I guess it all comes down to training. It's hard for an owner or manager to find the time to teach all the nuances of this fast-moving, ever-evolving industry to a new employee, especially given that turnover is pretty high in the bike shops. In my experience, most shops have one "guru" who really knows his stuff, and a half-dozen drones who either "fake it," get lucky and know the answer once in awhile, or pester the guru constantly. 

Story #1: In one visit to a California LBS, the guy at the counter had to bounce every question I asked off "the guy in the back." Eventually, I got a little impatient and asked if I could just talk to the guy myself. The counterperson explained that the guru was "too busy." I asked why he wasn't too busy to talk to the counterguy, but too busy to talk to me, and the counterguy replies, I swear to god, "Because you're just a customer."

Anyway, in Austin, we're blessed with a plethora of bike shops (I can think of no fewer than seven independent shops right off the top of my head, and I'm probably forgetting four others). We have, of course, the entire scope of ability represented, but by and large, there are some outstanding people working here with a vast amount of knowledge. I think it pays to seek out those who go above and beyond the usual "hired help" level of aptitude, and to patronize these places regularly, even if it means paying a little more. Whenever I find myself about to purchase something online, I remind myself that if I want places like Nelo's Pro Cycles to stay in business (and I do), it's up to me to support them.

Story #2: The year is 1988 or '89. Powerbars have recently been introduced. 
I inquire at a LBS: Do you carry Powerbars? 
Him: Powerbars?
Me: Yes, they're new.
Him: Who makes them?
Me: Powerbar.
Him: Are they supposed to be strong or something?
Me: Strong?
Him: Because we have lots of bars that are really strong. Aluminum or steel?
Me: I'm talking about food.
Him: Oh. We don't serve food here. I was talking about handlebars.
Me: They probably taste better.


----------



## Leadghost (Sep 13, 2004)

Black Bart said:


> While shopping at local shop we'll call "Wheel Planet",
> 
> Me: Where are your skewers?
> Sales Guy: Skewers?
> ...


I don't understand your complaint. Road frames are measured TT to HT and on compact, virtual TT to HT. What are you trying to suggest otherwise then?


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Many shops take one look at me and assume I have no idea what I'm doing since I don't fit the stereotypical cyclist build. I usually end up giving them an education and heading straight to my computer to order online. Sad, because I used to work in a shop where we tried to determine a customer's level of involvement so that we could serve them in the most beneficial manner. No sense in trying to sell a Kalloy seatpost to a person who owns a Merlin or an XTR derailleur to someone with a Huffy.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Many shops take one look at me and assume I have no idea what I'm doing since I don't fit the stereotypical cyclist build. I usually end up giving them an education and heading straight to my computer to order online. Sad, because I used to work in a shop where we tried to determine a customer's level of involvement so that we could serve them in the most beneficial manner. No sense in trying to sell a Kalloy seatpost to a person who owns a Merlin or an XTR derailleur to someone with a Huffy.


 What you say about "not fitting the stereotypical cyclist build" reminds me of a story that is very appropriate for this thread.

About 2-1/2 years ago I had just transferred from a community college to a university. I had to park way away from campus and take a shuttle bus. When I decided that the bus didn't get me back to my truck fast enough to make it to my off-campus bowling class, I decided to start riding my bike from the parking lot to my classes and back. It worked great until my old Huffy started falling apart (probably had something to do with it being used everyday) and I realized it was way too small. I started shopping around for a cheap bike until I found a good deal on a leftover 2001 Raleigh M20. It worked great for a couple weeks until something started skipping in the drivetrain when I was really torquing down on the cranks. I still hadn't developed the mechanical aptitude to figure out what was happening.

I took it back to Sun and Ski Sports where I had purchased it. First, one of the wrenches rode it and found nothing wrong. Then I had him watch me make it skip. He then informed me that "High tensile frames aren't really designed for somebody as heavy as you and you are making it flex enough to thrown the chainline off, making the chain skip." WTF? He called me fat and at the same time made himself look like an idiot. I was probably 225 lbs at the time, so I knew I am not making the frame flex that much. I put the bike back in my truck and took it to another shop which was a Raleigh dealer. The wrench looked at it, couldn't get it to do anything (I guess he wasn't "fat" enough), and then I got on the bike and showed him. Within about 2 nanoseconds, he told me to bring the bike inside. He took it to the back and switched out the freewheel. The pawls were starting to break, hence the skipping. He sent me on my way free of charge and I didn't even buy my bike there!

One last story is about a shop here in the small town where I live now. I used to sell a lot of bikes on ebay and had to get boxes from shops to ship them. I had been getting them from this one shop without any problems. One day, I went in and all of a sudden he wanted to charge me $8 for his freakin trash! 
-I asked why he was charging for his trash and 
-he said that too many people were selling bikes on ebay and getting his boxes. 
-I said something like: So you want to charge people who do you a favor and keep your dumpster empty?
-he said its my shop and I am going to win this argument
What a jerk. This guy has a history of being a dick to customers. Pedal Power Bicycles in San Marcos, TX is NOT customer friendly.


----------



## tgrossner (Sep 6, 2005)

*Saint Louis area LBS*

Me: (bringing my classic Bontrager Privateer in the door and up to the counter)
LBS kid: I didnt know Bontrager made bike frames!
Me: (Sighs)


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

tgrossner said:


> Me: (bringing my classic Bontrager Privateer in the door and up to the counter)
> LBS kid: I didnt know Bontrager made bike frames!
> Me: (Sighs)


Hey, at least he came right out and told you he was ignorant.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*Elitism...*

...or the perception of such is responsible for much of the poor rep many LBS's have. Unfortunately, this elitist attitude seems to be prevalent in many recreational based businesses. I'm an avid fisherman as well as a cyclist and the way I've been treated(and seen others treated) in some tackle shops is a travesty. I mean, do you want to make a sale or not? As far as fishing goes on the East coast, if you're not using a $400 custom built Lamiglas graphite rod with a $600 Van Staal reel and casting $30 wooden lures, you're nothing and nobody. I've accumulated a load of expensive gear over the past 25-30 years but I've seen some quality fish caught by folks with cheap bargain store rods and reels while soaking bait on the bottom. I have friends who ski who say the same thing about that hobby.

Still, these guys wonder why people run to the internet.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*sock in the gut.*

My wife and I may have spent close to 8,000-10,000 at a local bike and ski shop on bikes, skies, gear, tools, accesories parts..........

I got a call one evening from an employee, Aaron, he said I owed $370 for a front shock. He was very confrontational about it. I got online and check my credit card and found the info, I did pay for the shock I purchased on the date he said the bill ocurred. he then changed his story and said the bill was for a shock and wheel repair months earlier. I explained that was warranty work and that shocks continued failure was the reason for the purchase of the new one. he got really confrontational, I asked to speak to the owner, he refused to let me. I was so pissed off, I called the owner at home, he didn't know why the employee would call me at home in the evening, did not believe his employee could be rude and did not believe my story. I asked for an appology and have not gotten one from the owner, he said he had to stick by his employees. Which is ironic, because he has several stories of past employees stealing from him.

I think what precipitated the call was Scott the mechanic. a week earlier I called about a part ordered previously that he said he'd take care of. I also asked for a repair time frame. He said they were running about 3 days for repairs. Fine, given the distance to the shop, i asked if we could assume I was in line now (monday) drop in on Thursday and have the bike fixed while I was there. He said sure, no problem. I show up Thursday, my part isn't there, (they need a minimum order he said). I could still have the other work done though. I leave for an hour and come back, he hasn't touched my bike and said it be a few days! I reminded him of our agreement and he said "you're not our only customer." Pissed off I decided to call mavic about the minimum order requirement, they tell me they don't have minimum order requirement! Turnsout the ******* mechanic just never placed the order and was stalling for time.

thanks to Scott and Aaron at the Bicyle Dr in Douseman, Wi I have not gone back to that shop and discourage all from shopping there. I mentioned I've never gotten an apology, On a follow up call to the owner, he did say he talked to the employees and they thought I was "difficult" and asked me not to tell people that he and his employees were *******s.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Leadghost said:


> I don't understand your complaint. Road frames are measured TT to HT and on compact, virtual TT to HT. What are you trying to suggest otherwise then?


Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not here.... ALL bikes have a TT measurement, but the bike SIZE isn't determined by that measurement. Frame size is a seat tube measurement of some sort - either center of BB to center of TT or center of BB to top of TT typically.

So, to measure a frame's TT and proclaim it the frame size is pretty damn stupid.

Apologies if you were being facetious.


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

*I worked as both mechanic and service manager in shops for years*

so I've seen the guys behind the counter say all sorts of stupid things. I can't tell you how many times I told an employee "if you don't know what you're talking about, get someone who does".

The salesmen were the worst. They'd spout some crazy nonsense to a customer who would then come back and tell us the stuff, which of course we'd say "where did you hear that?" and he'd say "the guys up front". Then I'd go have a conversation with the guys up front.

Two that stand out in my mind was once after doing some shop cleaning we found a bunch of older but brand new kevlar tires. I told one of my employees to print up a nice sign and put all the tires on in a box on sale for 10 bucks. The sign he made and hung on the box:

"Blowout Tire Sale"

Another time I walked into a shop in NYC just to check out the place. I notice that every cable on the bike, brakes, gears, there is a coil of extra cable(its past the clamp point and is useless). Every single bike. So I ask one of the guys whats the deal with all the extra cable?"

He says, 100% serious, "We like to leave extra cable in case one snaps. This way the person doesn't get stuck and has extra cable fot fix the part".


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

neveride said:


> Blowout Tire Sale.


That's a riot!


----------



## Matno (Jan 13, 2004)

Black Bart said:


> No, all bike sizes are given using the top tube measurement.


 Well, on most road frames, that measurement is the same (not compact frames). However, the top tube measurement IS the more important measurement by far. Standover height is not nearly as important as reach.

I've had too many stupid LBS experiences to count. My most recent was actually with my good buddy who manages an LBS insisted that Cannondale's head tubes were 1 1/8". He pulled out a ruler when I argued the point with him, then measured the inner diameter (not very closely) and said, "see, I'm right." (It was a 2005 Prophet with a Lefty Max - I WISH they made those with 1 1/8" steerers!)


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

tgrossner said:


> Me: (bringing my classic Bontrager Privateer in the door and up to the counter)
> LBS kid: I didnt know Bontrager made bike frames!
> Me: (Sighs)


Touring cyclist, I bet.

I was in my LBS the other day, there is a mechanic there who HAS to be right, he argues with me all the time, problem is, he's an ignorant moron. He proceeded to lecture me about CX tires, nevermind he's never ridden or raced cx and has no idea about the tires needed for different conditions, he read the specialized promotional material and by god, he knew what he was talking about. When I disagreed he said, "There's the door". Niiiiiiiiiice attitude.


----------



## MrVMountainBike (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm in the military so I move around quite a bit and finding that "one" great bike shop in each place I go has been one of the hardest things I have had to do. I grew up in Albuquerque which has a great MTB scene and some great shops to go along with it, so when I moved I just naturally assumed every town would have at least one good shop...not so.

In Alaska, took my Hayes brakes to the biggest shop in town to get some minor adjustments done becuase I wasnt quite confident enough to do it myself...so the kid gets it on the stand and first thing he does is tell me the problem is there is somthing wrong with the CABLE. Before I can explain to him its not a cable he grabs a pair of wire cutters and goes to cut the HYDRAULIC LINE in half right smack in the middle between the cylinder and the caliper, somthing you wouldnt do even if it was a cable. Luckily I stop him in time grab my bike and learn to fix it myself. 

Here in Arizona I was looking for a new set of pedals for my road bike go into a shop which seems pretty cool and start looking around. The kid is obviously paid on commission because he started badgering me from the start. I politely try to explain that I know enough that I will not be sold on anything I havent done massive amounts of research on before I go into the store to no avail. So I tell him I need road pedals, he takes me over to the display case and every pedal they have is either a strait BMX platform or a SPD/platform hybrid. I tell him that none of those are road pedals and he has the gall to tell me that the M424 is the pedal that Lance Armstrong rides with! And then he was rude when I told him that I was going to have to shop around a bit more!


Made me want to open my own shop...


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

"Why would anyone ever want to change the spring on their shock?"


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

"and he has the gall to tell me that the M424 is the pedal that Lance Armstrong rides with!"

What a moron! Everybody knows that Lance rides with rat-traps and toe clips.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

mward said:


> Touring cyclist, I bet.
> 
> I was in my LBS the other day, there is a mechanic there who HAS to be right, he argues with me all the time, problem is, he's an ignorant moron. He proceeded to lecture me about CX tires, nevermind he's never ridden or raced cx and has no idea about the tires needed for different conditions, he read the specialized promotional material and by god, he knew what he was talking about. When I disagreed he said, "There's the door". Niiiiiiiiiice attitude.


 He probably thinks that just because you have a mullet, you don't know anything, haha.


----------



## Nigeyy (Nov 29, 2004)

Wayyy back in 1997, I'm buying a Mongoose Rockadile SX from my LBS. It came with a Manitou Comp(?) fork. Anyway, I knew little to nothing about suspension forks in those days, so I asked the owner how I could adjust the fork (I recall that some forks in those days were adjustable so I naturally thought the one on my new bike might have been).

lbs owner: oh, you just turn these top caps counter clockwise

these were the caps that kept the fork internals in!!!

Once I found out how the fork worked, I realized I had more knowledge than my LBS owner "friend". I stopped going to that LBS (additionally, after reminding them many times I didn't want a recalled fork -the Manitous were recalled in those days -I was positively reassured they'd make sure of that..... When I got the bike I promptly looked down and saw..... the exact fork recalled with recalled serial number on it. I was not impressed!). I don't like frequenting places where knowledge is lacking -to the danger of clients -and I certainly don't like being lied to. I bet they'd sold quite a few bikes with recalled forks on too.

Most recent one: I go to another LBS to get some Koolstop Salmon road pads. I explain I want them for wet weather riding and knew the Salmons were the softer compound....

lbs: oh no sir, in the wet you need harder brake pads.......

me: I thought you needed softer grippier compounds in the wet?

lbs: no, you definitely need a hard compound in the wet to help you stop.

I gave up at that point.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*My turn, My turn...*

Talking to shop machanic about getting a Cane Creek Cloud 9 shock for my bike (my old Mongoose).

Mechanic: I just saw an add for a shock that doesn't use air.
Me: Does't it use a spring?
Mechanic: No it doesn't use a spring or air.
Me: Well it must be some sort of new gas shock  
Mechanic: Shuffles through magazine and shows me add.

It's an advertisement for the Cane Creek Cloud 9.


----------



## MTBFreerideCT (Jan 13, 2004)

Matno said:


> Well, on most road frames, that measurement is the same (not compact frames). However, the top tube measurement IS the more important measurement by far. Standover height is not nearly as important as reach.
> QUOTE]
> 
> While top tube is more important, that is not how road bikes, or any bikes for that matter are measured. When someone says a "56cm", that is going to be BB to either top tube or top of seat tube measurement. The top tube may be close to this, or a little different.


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

*That`s a stupid question cause...*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> was she cute???


... Cute girls don`t fart.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

What these LBS owners have to understand is that we live in an era where it is so much easier to save money and buy parts online. The only advantage to buying at an LBS these days is the professionalism and vast pool of knowledge that some of the seasoned veterans will have. Out of necessity they HAVE to be knowledgeable.

In the pre-internet days shoddy stores could slip through the mesh and still make money. However, now, should i move to another area and have to buy from a store they really have to prove to me paying the extra 5-10% is worth it ,because its so easy to click and buy.

That being said, I am a LBS supporter for life...well as long as my shop is kickin. I've shown that I am a regular customer, the guys who work there know their stuff. I can regularly engage in conversation about new technologies and its merit. They're a bunch of honest folk and will talk you out of an upgrade if they feel its a waste of money. I've been there for almost 7 years and I've worked there throughout high school so the guys treat me well, and I return the favor. A good shop knows the value of a customer and won't mess around. They know not to hire the 15 yr old 'freeride junkie' cause hes only been riding for a few years. 

Man, I love my shop. 

I think Im gonna buy coffee and donuts again for em... if ya have a good shop, do the same.

cheers
Aaron


----------



## wandr (Nov 9, 2004)

My lbs says that when they sent my defective frame back to Santa Cruz, they wrote "You Guys SUCK" on it with a permanent marker.

That was 6 weeks ago, and I'm finally starting to believe them!


----------



## Black Bart (Apr 19, 2004)

Leadghost said:


> I don't understand your complaint. Road frames are measured TT to HT and on compact, virtual TT to HT. What are you trying to suggest otherwise then?


Mmmmkay.

That's alright, I don't understand your post.

In addition, I prefer a TT to HT measurement of 0.000 (", ', mm, cm, whatever...)

btw, which LBS do you work at?


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Where in Alaska?*



MrVMountainBike said:


> In Alaska, took my Hayes brakes to the biggest shop in town to get some minor adjustments done becuase I wasnt quite confident enough to do it myself...so the kid gets it on the stand and first thing he does is tell me the problem is there is somthing wrong with the CABLE. Before I can explain to him its not a cable he grabs a pair of wire cutters and goes to cut the HYDRAULIC LINE in half right smack in the middle between the cylinder and the caliper, somthing you wouldnt do even if it was a cable. Luckily I stop him in time grab my bike and learn to fix it myself.
> 
> Made me want to open my own shop...


I live in Anchorage, AND work at the largest shop in the state. Are you saying that this happened at my shop, or what? If so, I call Bull$#@%!

Where were you at the time? Fairbanks?


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Black Bart said:


> Mmmmkay.
> 
> That's alright, I don't understand your post.
> 
> ...


I think your humor has been lost or ignored by most


----------



## tgrossner (Sep 6, 2005)

mward said:


> Touring cyclist, I bet.
> 
> I was in my LBS the other day, there is a mechanic there who HAS to be right, he argues with me all the time, problem is, he's an ignorant moron. He proceeded to lecture me about CX tires, nevermind he's never ridden or raced cx and has no idea about the tires needed for different conditions, he read the specialized promotional material and by god, he knew what he was talking about. When I disagreed he said, "There's the door". Niiiiiiiiiice attitude.


Nope, not T.C. though I havent been impressed with them as well...


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

While most of my discontentment with the many LBS's of the GTA come from high prices I do have a few stories i'd like to share whilst trying to be supportive...

#1 - summer of '98 - me and a buddy had some cash and wanted new bikes. We headed downtown to get ourselves some GT's. I was the "poorer" of us with $1K and him wanting a well-equipped $5K RTS (IIRC?). We had been there twice before looking, trying and asking questions - in hindsight we were doing our best not to be disruptive to their business (not that there were ANY other customers the previous 2 times! remember that...), we were trying to learn what we could buy that would suit our needs best with what money we did have and we were trying to be respective of what they had to say.

Visit #3 arrives, we have CASH (yes, as in VERY BIG pockets) and are ready to buy. We both knew they had what we wantede in stock, so it was just a matter of making the purchase and riding the new rigs home.....

me: hey, we're back again and we're finally ready to buy our new bikes
LBS: oh, you guys again. What do you want _this time?_
me: we want to buy our bikes.
LBS: oh, really?
me: yeah, I want the Zaskar and my biddy wants the RTS.
LBS: oh, and I suppose you're actually going to pay with money too, eh? Did you both bring your Monopoly boards, too? (the skinny, looks-like-a-rat mechanic laughs along with him)
me: huh? No, no. Look, we know we've been in here a few times before, but really, we're ready THIS time. We just wanted to be sure of what we were buying. (in the meantime, my buddy pulls out his "to-be rig")
LBS: hey, put that back. (the mech. walks over towards my buddy, yanks the bike outta my buddy's hands)
me: wait, guys, hold on.... look. (I start to put my hand in my pocket ... to grab CASH)
LBS: HEY! STOP OR I'LL CALL THE COPS!!!! You two have been in here a dozen times in two weeks bothering us, asking stupid questions, disrupting business when we can be helping other people _with money!!!!_ You've both been a pita! You move things around and bother us.... blah blah blah - the point is the guy is PISSED, yelling and ready to call the cops.
me: DUDE?! We just want to buy our bikes man!
LBS: GET OUT!!!! (picks up the phone)

My buddy and I looked at each other and shrugged. We both headed out the door. I reached in my pocket again and flashed the wad of bills in my hand, waving "bye-bye".

I wish I had a camera with me to capture the look on the LBS owners face. >  <

I've never returned.

Yeah, one more, but it's short..... stupidest thing, can't remember the exact problem but I think I bent an axle, IIRC.

me: i'm not sure what's wrong with it, but it doesn't turn very well anymore
LBS: so? (he couldn't have cared less as he read the paper)
I heard him say "hey, wait" as I walked out the door. Sorry, too late. Enjoy your Saturday morning funnies.

They went out of business several years ago.

Since then i've become VERY proficient at fixing EVERY problem i've had with any bike i've owned. Same goes for car repairs (barring computerized wheel alignments). It's sad that so many people out there just don't seem to give a damn anymore.

I can understand we all have bad days, but i'd think that's more of a poor excuse, as opposed to a reason..... even a bad one.

Anyways, i'll shut up now. It's really depressing.


----------



## Soloracer (Jan 26, 2004)

damion said:


> I live in Anchorage, AND work at the largest shop in the state. Are you saying that this happened at my shop, or what? If so, I call Bull$#@%!
> 
> Where were you at the time? Fairbanks?


My alaska story, this summer I was in AK to visit my inlaws and was able to the 24 in Anchorage at the same time. Well anyways I was in Fairbanks and stopped in a local shop to get the lowdown on the local trails. Since I was riding my bike, I brought it in the store with me. All of a sudden it was show and tell with the mechanic coming out of the back to exclaim that the STI shifters I had were the first he had ever seen! STI mtb has been around for what 3-4 years??!!

Do you work at The Bike Shop??? You guys tried valantly to get my rear hydro brake working during the race, but to no success. I ended up riding 130 miles with the front only. It was the weirdest thing, I bled it several times at home, no luck either, local shop no luck. Frustrated, I sold the whole set up for super cheap and the guy who bought it bled it once and has been riding with it ever since. I have now sworn off both carbon fiber and hydros-- for good.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Fairbanks!*



Soloracer said:


> My alaska story, this summer I was in AK to visit my inlaws and was able to the 24 in Anchorage at the same time. Well anyways I was in Fairbanks and stopped in a local shop to get the lowdown on the local trails. Since I was riding my bike, I brought it in the store with me. All of a sudden it was show and tell with the mechanic coming out of the back to exclaim that the STI shifters I had were the first he had ever seen! STI mtb has been around for what 3-4 years??!!
> 
> Do you work at The Bike Shop??? You guys tried valantly to get my rear hydro brake working during the race, but to no success. I ended up riding 130 miles with the front only. It was the weirdest thing, I bled it several times at home, no luck either, local shop no luck. Frustrated, I sold the whole set up for super cheap and the guy who bought it bled it once and has been riding with it ever since. I have now sworn off both carbon fiber and hydros-- for good.


It figures. I do work at the Bicycle Shop in Anchorage. As a matter of fact, I seem to remember an issue with a rear brake at that time. What a small world. 
Next time, skip Beaver Sports in Fairbanks, and stop in to saty Hi.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I was raised in a household where my father never did any kind of D-I-Y projects. He always put blind faith into one service station, for example, and even as a teenager I was like, "Dad. This is the fifth time we're bringing the car back in. Maybe they just suck?" 

So I attribute this kind of upbringing to my total lack of mechanical skills, and NOT the fact that I'm a girl. I suspect it's partly genetic.

Now, I put blind faith in my LBS that has a devoted following and often talks me out of stuff I don't need. Although I'm beginning to worry over this new drivetrain- chain still keeps falling off. 

As for retail shops in general, give the salespeople a rest! It's not a career; few people are truly experts at what a store sells, 'cause if they were, they wouldn't be dealing with the public all day for slave wages. Just do your homework and hope that the salesperson can point you in the right direction without them being a d!ck about it.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

MrVMountainBike said:


> I tell him that none of those are road pedals and he has the gall to tell me that the M424 is the pedal that Lance Armstrong rides with! And then he was rude when I told him that I was going to have to shop around a bit more!
> 
> Made me want to open my own shop...


 Classic, very funny. Too bad some people just don`t know when to shut the f*** up.


----------



## MrVMountainBike (Sep 10, 2005)

damion said:


> It figures. I do work at the Bicycle Shop in Anchorage. As a matter of fact, I seem to remember an issue with a rear brake at that time. What a small world.
> Next time, skip Beaver Sports in Fairbanks, and stop in to saty Hi.


Fairbanks, Beaver Sports...absolutey true story. I hate to slam the place because they do have cool stuff, a little pricey but cool.

Oh how I would love to live in Anchorage. You know how lucky you south of the range guys are?


----------



## drumbum (Oct 8, 2004)

I've only had one really "bad" experience, and that wasn't even that horrible compared to some of your strife, but ill share it anyways:

I called to order a $1600 frame from Mojo Wheels out in Denver. I called on a Saturday and talked with the sales manager; after about 5 minutes of yakking, I ordered the frame. He gave me a pretty fair price, including cross country shipping by UPS. Said he'd ship it out Monday and call first thing in the morning with a tracking number. Monday goes by, with no call. Hmm, maybe he just forgot? Tuesday night comes, and still no call. I call him back and find out he "forgot to ship it". Sweet man. He gives me the "no worries" line, and says he'll ship it first thing in the morning, call me back with a tracking number, and include some free schwag for having to wait. Wednesday comes and goes and I call him back again. Find out he did ship it but "forgot to call with the tracking number". Nonetheless, I got the number, and received the bike over 8 days after I ordered it.

Fast forward three weeks. I realize he forgot to send me the shock pump, warrenty card, manuals, etc. I call back and get the "no worries" line and am reassured he'll mail it right out to me. Five days after that call, I still have got nothing.

I don't understand why I didn't get these last essential items. I've just spent over a grand in their shop. If I didn't call him back, would I have ever received those items?

I don't really like to slander shops and workers on Al Gore's internet, but I just don't understand how this guy got to the sales manager position. Crazy.


----------



## Droogie (Sep 30, 2004)

*Road Pedals Work Fine on a MTB*

Went in to look at some Speedplay Frogs. They didn't have any, so the salesman told me that Speedplay's road pedal, an X-1, would work just fine and suggested I should buy those.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*How did I know.*



MrVMountainBike said:


> Fairbanks, Beaver Sports...absolutey true story. I hate to slam the place because they do have cool stuff, a little pricey but cool.
> 
> Oh how I would love to live in Anchorage. You know how lucky you south of the range guys are?


I try not to get involved. However, I had to take a guess.

I know for a fact how lucky I am to have grown up here. (starting in 1980 at 10)


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

drumbum
I called to order a $1600 frame from Mojo Wheels out in Denver.... He gives me the "no worries" line..[/QUOTE said:


> Whats up with Colorado and the phrase "no worries". I went on a ski trip and to visit some friends out there last March and heard that phrase about once an hour. I don't think I've heard it since. Great expression, don't get me wrong, but man its every where out there.


----------



## xctearor (Jan 12, 2004)

*Keep this in mind*

Having worked at a shop for several years (through college and professional school to support my bike addiction) I have to admit that some things that come out of COWORKERS mouths are absolutely ridiculous. I don't even want to go into detail but most of this involves "new" employees who think that they know much more than they actually do. Anyway- keep in mind that stupid things hear can also come from the customer's side of the counter.

Customer #1 (new x-cal) "I don't know whats so great about disk brakes, the bike is only 2 weeks old and they barely stop"
ME- (inspecting the bike, grabbing the levers and still being able to rotate the wheel with the brakes on)-"I guess not... Did this happen all of a sudden?"
Customer #1- "Yeah they wouldn't stop squeaking, so when I got home after last nights ride I greased them"
ME- "You greased what?"
C1- "The caliper and the rotor"
ME- with what?
C1- tractor grease.
I tried burning the pads and rotor but it was a lost cause. The pads, when heated, brought the grease right up to the surface....it broke my heart. Ended up ordering him two new rotors and two new sets of pads.

Customer 2- "I need to order two Project one trek Pilots- a 56cm and a 58cm both in the planet scheme"
Our service manager- "Okay, whats your home phone number, we'll set you up in the computer"
C2- "I don't give out my number"
Serv Manager- "Okay, whats your name we'll do it without your #"
C2- "Tom, thats all your getting"
SM- My hands are tied, how are we supposed to order your bikes with a first name, no account, no address, we don't even know what parts you want"
C2- You pick the parts, as much carbon as possible!
SM- You want US to pick your parts?
C2- Yeah you guys know what you are doing.
SM- You need two custom bikes with whatever we want to put on them and we don't even know who you are or how to get a hold of you?
C2- I'll call you.
SM- No way. There is no way this is going to happen.
C2 (Honest to god, hands over 6500.00 in cash and says.. "THis should get you started, I'll be in contact."

XC


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

Here are the worst, most flattering yet stupid and just plain stupid thing shops have told me:

Worst: "If you leave your first born you can test that bike otherwise no" ($1500 range giant), so I went and bought a bike at a shop next door and am now a loyal customer of their's, never been back to that first shop

Flattering:

Me: "Do you have any dish sticks?"

not one of my usual LBS: "no, do you work in a shop or something?"

Me: " no if I worked in a shop I would get it from there"

LBS: "so do you want a job? we need mechanics, half of ours don't even know what that is let alone how to use it"

me : "thats alright"


Just plain stupid: "8 and 9 speed chains are the exact same thing"

A little advice on picking a shop, I have 2.5 shops that I go to.

My main shop is kind of out of the way for me, but they rock, its just the owner, no numbskull employees. He rides a lot, I've talked to him about this a bit and have seen him out on the trail. He knows bikes and there is no one else in there to screw it up.

Shop number two used to be convenient, but they moved so its a litle bit out of the way. Again the owner is always there along with one other guy who is also very knowledgeable. Both ride and they haved worked together for many years.

Shop 3: my convenience shop, a bunch of knowledgeable guys and a few taht aren't so much. I don't think the owner is there that much. They specialize more in repairs and lower end bikes, but its a good place to grab degreaser and chain lube or miscelaneous parts. its near work.

The moral of this stupid long rambling story? Find a shop with a hands on owner who also rides a lot. Somebody who loves the sport of cycling, not the almighty dollar.


----------



## Sunju (Sep 4, 2004)

Customer 2- "I need to order two Project one trek Pilots- a 56cm and a 58cm both in the planet scheme"
Our service manager- "Okay, whats your home phone number, we'll set you up in the computer"
C2- "I don't give out my number"
Serv Manager- "Okay, whats your name we'll do it without your #"
C2- "Tom, thats all your getting"
SM- My hands are tied, how are we supposed to order your bikes with a first name, no account, no address, we don't even know what parts you want"
C2- You pick the parts, as much carbon as possible!
SM- You want US to pick your parts?
C2- Yeah you guys know what you are doing.
SM- You need two custom bikes with whatever we want to put on them and we don't even know who you are or how to get a hold of you?
C2- I'll call you.
SM- No way. There is no way this is going to happen.
C2 (Honest to god, hands over 6500.00 in cash and says.. "THis should get you started, I'll be in contact."

XC[/QUOTE]

Customer 2 has balls the size of my head.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Rock Shox Tech: Wow this Boxxer feels great!!! And your seals are sooooo old they are cracked. It doesn't "weep"?
Me:Yeah I lowered the oil height because your company specs it too high.
Rock Shox Tech: We do that for bottom out resistance.
Me: Yeah but what about thermal expansion?
Rock Shox Tech: What do you mean?
Me: When the oil gets hot and expands you get a hydraulic lock(that spiking thing that all Boxxer's have), and it blows the seals. 
Rock Shox Tech: OIL DOES NOT EXPAND UNDER HEAT!!! It's a fluid and like water it does not expand under heat it contracts.

Water and oil the same thing???    

That's ok I only build and maintain racing airplanes... What do I know???


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

*true, true, but*



bikerboy said:


> "and he has the gall to tell me that the M424 is the pedal that Lance Armstrong rides with!"
> 
> What a moron! Everybody knows that Lance rides with rat-traps and toe clips.


do you know how he came to use those? Turns out he used to make spindles out of sticks he found along the road and ride on those. Once he got to his first Tour and saw people with a "new" crazy invention called a pedal he instantly jumped on the bandwagon. This is why he's so fast compared to everyone else. He was used to going faster than everyone else but the time it took for him to whittle a new spiddle made it seem like was just barely faster. See, no drugs just pedals.


----------



## Soloracer (Jan 26, 2004)

damion said:


> I try not to get involved. However, I had to take a guess.
> 
> I know for a fact how lucky I am to have grown up here. (starting in 1980 at 10)


Right town, wrong shop..... 1 out of 3 try was worth the Beaver guess.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> I had a guy (I think he was the owner) at a Trek dealer back in the days of Y bike try to tell me all single pivot bikes are URT's even if they don't admitt it.
> I have heard to many miss truths about how all Rocky Mountain frames are built in Tiawan to count.
> I have even been told that Shimano owns Sram.
> I do my best not hurt they're feeling but its tough sometimes.
> ...


If it don't say Easton on the rocky tubing sticker (or is older than about a decade), it was made in taiwan. Simple easy to follow rule. The blizzards and hammers were supposedly moved back to canadian production (from taiwan) for 2005 though. But all their RMB 7005 Al frames are still taiwan.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

xctearor said:


> C2 (Honest to god, hands over 6500.00 in cash and says.. "THis should get you started, I'll be in contact."
> 
> XC


Congrats...your store has just entered the world of money laundering.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> Me: When the oil gets hot and expands you get a hydraulic lock(that spiking thing that all Boxxer's have), and it blows the seals.
> Rock Shox Tech: OIL DOES NOT EXPAND UNDER HEAT!!! It's a fluid and like water it does not expand under heat it contracts.


This is where you respond...

Right...so car's have TWO levels on all refillable fluid reservoirs labeled HOT and COLD for what reason then?

Power Steering, Coolant, Brake fluid all say this...


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> If it don't say Easton on the rocky tubing sticker (or is older than about a decade), it was made in taiwan. Simple easy to follow rule. The blizzards and hammers were supposedly moved back to canadian production (from taiwan) for 2005 though. But all their RMB 7005 Al frames are still taiwan.


do you actually have proof of this?


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh god, don't question DeeEight...

...I can tell by your 31 posts that you haven't been around here long enough to see that he knows his sh!t.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> This is where you respond...
> 
> Right...so car's have TWO levels on all refillable fluid reservoirs labeled HOT and COLD for what reason then?
> 
> Power Steering, Coolant, Brake fluid all say this...


 And not to mention automatic transmission fluid, which is probably the closest in composition to fork oil out of any of the fluids you mentioned.

How much you want to bet that RockShox tech failed high school chemistry?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Power Steering, Coolant, Brake fluid all say this...


None of mine say that. In fact, I can't remember seeing that on any of my cars. There is always a min/max marker with an indication whether to check it when it is hot or cold.

But your point does stand that these things do clearly expand.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

kapusta said:


> None of mine say that. In fact, I can't remember seeing that on any of my cars. There is always a min/max marker with an indication whether to check it when it is hot or cold.
> 
> But your point does stand that these things do clearly expand.


 Weird, every vehicle I have had and others in my family have the hot/cold levels on all those fluids. What kinda cars have you had?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

bikerboy said:


> Weird, every vehicle I have had and others in my family have the hot/cold levels on all those fluids. What kinda cars have you had?


Cars where they have to dumb down the instructions even further for the owners ?!?

The concept of hot and cold fluid levels have the expectation the owner is swift enough to grasp the implication of fluid expansion from heat.

I didn't mention the ATF fluid as nobody in my family owns an automatic, and I've only ever driven an automatic TWICE...a rental while my saab was being fixed post-deer impact, and the driving school car 14 years ago.

As to rocky mountains... let's see... I've owned them for 13 years... I've worked at two rocky dealers (one in the early 90s, and another as recently as may this year), and I keep up with rocky history better than most current dealers or rocky reps/staff do. Rocky for example USED to keep records of every serial number and frame production history, and you could send them the serial number and general description and they could tell you what it is (if say, you bought a used rocky that'd been repainted or something). Try and ask anyone there about doing that now and they're clueless about how to do it, or that they used to do it.


----------



## extrafunky (Jul 18, 2005)

We have two Performance stores in our area and nobody beats their prices so I always go there if I need something quick otherwise I order my stuff from the web. Last time I was there...

me: Do you have a shimano hydraulic hose?
sales guy: Huh?
me: You know, for hydraulic brakes?
sales guy: Oh... Do you want the housing or inner cable?

wtf?


----------



## Locust (Jan 16, 2004)

I wanted a spare Cateye enduro cable to put on my second bike so I could just move the head unit from bike to bike. The shop guru grabs a basket under the counter that had about 6 of them in it. I told a freind about it and we went in the next day to get him one. He goes up to ask for one while I look around. My friend comes over and say's they are out.
Me to salesman my friend talked to: You don't have any of the Cateye enduro spare/replacement cables?
Salesman: No
Me: Did you sell out?
Salesman: We don't stock them.
Me: Could you grab that basket under the counter. The one full of bags with wires in them that are marked Cateye.
Salesman: Oh,I didn't know we stocked these.
Me: No sh!t.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

bikerboy said:


> Weird, every vehicle I have had and others in my family have the hot/cold levels on all those fluids. What kinda cars have you had?


Mostly Japanese. My car right now is a Honda. Previous cars: 1 Subaru, 2 VW's, 1 Toyota, 1 Datsun, 1 Ford. I think do remember a hot-cold marker on the AT fluid for the Ford (the only automatic I've owned). I'm not saying none of these had hot-cold markers, just that I don't recall any. I mostly remember max-min markers. I did just run out and check the coolant, brake fluid, and power steering fluid on my Honda to make sure, though.

I thought most fluids were supposed to be measured cold.


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

bikerboy said:


> Oh god, don't question DeeEight...
> 
> ...I can tell by your 31 posts that you haven't been around here long enough to see that he knows his sh!t.


 no no i'm not trying to one up him, i'm seriously asking if he does. because if it's true then i'd be vindicated. all i need is proof.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

EtE said:


> My lbs says that when they sent my defective frame back to Santa Cruz, they wrote "You Guys SUCK" on it with a permanent marker.
> 
> That was 6 weeks ago, and I'm finally starting to believe them!


Yep, that'll motivate the SC guys to move you to the top of the list...just what was "defective" other than the guys in your lbs?


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

EtE said:


> My lbs says that when they sent my defective frame back to Santa Cruz, they wrote "You Guys SUCK" on it with a permanent marker.
> 
> That was 6 weeks ago, and I'm finally starting to believe them!


You out to ask the guys at the LBS, what they plan to do when Santa Cruz voids the warrantee because the bike was "altered." Seriously, you should tell them to grow up. Their actions are harming you. Assuming what they said is true, how much do you want to bet your frame is sitting at the very bottom of the list to be fixed.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

contact SC yourself and ask if the idiots at the LBS really did magic marker that onto the frame when they sent it back. Maybe at the least SC will revoke their dealership.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Mostly Japanese. My car right now is a Honda. Previous cars: 1 Subaru, 2 VW's, 1 Toyota, 1 Datsun, 1 Ford. I think do remember a hot-cold marker on the AT fluid for the Ford (the only automatic I've owned). I'm not saying none of these had hot-cold markers, just that I don't recall any. I mostly remember max-min markers. I did just run out and check the coolant, brake fluid, and power steering fluid on my Honda to make sure, though.
> 
> I thought most fluids were supposed to be measured cold.


 You are right, there is no hot/cold marker on the ATF dipstick on most vehicles (though I think my sister's Mazda has one) but you are supposed to check the trans fluid level when its hot. Come to think of it, I think my vehicles have all had max/min markers on the power steering, antrifreeze, and brake fluid. I just always knew that the level shouldn't exceed the max line when hot. I have just come to translate max/min into hot/cold, so that was my mistake.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

Working on a bike shop this summer...
The owner was pretty dumb sometimes.But this time he was very well helped by shimano´s distributor in Spain giving wrong information :

One day I arrive with my bike at the shop, (as many other days) but this time the owner looks at my dual xtr control V brake with a expresion in his face mix of surprise and anger :

He:"So they DO come in v-brake version"!!
Me: "Yes, what´s wrong?"
He: "A guy come yesterday asking for a pair, and when I called the distributor (to order) they told me that xtr DC in V brake don´t exist !"
Me:  

So, the guy left the shop without them. And the owner lost quite a profit. So did the distributor...It was like a dumb chain reaction.....


----------



## Black Bart (Apr 19, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> I think your humor has been lost or ignored by most


Thanks, I'm glad someone was able to enjoy it. ( and someone gets me. )

(late reply - been out of town for a week)


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*The only thing I hate about retail is the customers.*

Someone once said "There's no such thing as a stupid question/answer, only a stupid person.". All those annoying, anal, pain in the ass customers are ruining it for the good ones. I work in a lbs and I know what it's like on the other side of the counter. If your LBS is crap, and a lot are, don't go there. Stop giving garbage mechanics and their stores your business, and go somewhere where people know what they're doing. It's not like the majority of us live in Mongolia or somewhere where you don't have any choice. Don't encourage mediocracy.


----------



## Masher (May 18, 2004)

Here's one I got handed recently:

"Well, I called the dealer and tried to get that part warrantied. They told me they couldn't warranty it because it was a bad design and will always break."


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

bikerboy said:


> You are right, there is no hot/cold marker on the ATF dipstick on most vehicles (though I think my sister's Mazda has one) but you are supposed to check the trans fluid level when its hot. Come to think of it, I think my vehicles have all had max/min markers on the power steering, antrifreeze, and brake fluid. I just always knew that the level shouldn't exceed the max line when hot. I have just come to translate max/min into hot/cold, so that was my mistake.


Bzzzzzt Wrong! But thanks for playing...

fluid levels should always be checked when cold. When they're hot, they've already expanded, and won't be much good to let you know you're low on fluid. Adding more cold fluid to a hot fluid reservoir can lead to overpressurizing the system.


----------



## Gruzovik (Oct 2, 2005)

Me and my dad are currently in the process of rebuilding his old bike and needed a lot of parts. One time we walked into the LBS asking for a replacement 135mm rear axle when the salesperson asked us what kind of deraileur I was running... when he gave us the axle it was the wrong length *and* had the wrong threads. Just yesterday, we went to buy some cable ends when he asked us if they were for brake or derailleur cables. This must be the most incompetent bike salesman - he sold us the wrong size frewheel remover tool, a 1 1/8 road stem instead of a 1" mtb and tried to reassure me that it was impossible to convert a solid axle into a QR. I still can not understand why bike stores hire people that have no idea about bike components.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

dshighway said:


> Warning: Good salesman story
> 
> Burlington Vt. Ski Rack Bike Shop. This place is amazing. Couple weeks ago the wife and I went in and both bought new bikes after being on the move and not riding for the past few years. Mine was easy. a 19" GF Tass was all ready for me to test drive. My wife is 5'9" with long arms and torso. So a Womans fram wasnt going to do it. The salesman looked everywhere for a 17" bike for her to test ride. What does he do? He goes into the basement (Store room) brings up a half assembled GF Marlin 17". Him and 2 others put the thing togehter in no time flat and both the Wife and I are riding around town. Truly amazing service. You should of seen him run around like a crazed man helping us.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'll have to ruin the theme with a good story about the same shop. About 9 years ago (geezus, has it been that long?), I was traveling up to Burlington frequently on business, and liked to kill time in the evenings checking out the several bike shops in town. At the Ski Rack, I spied the brand-new Fizik Vitesse Ti-railed women's saddle hanging on the wall. At $100 or thereabouts, it was pretty pricey by my standards in those days, but I really wasn't too happy with my current saddle. I talked to the salesman about it, expressing my concern about the investment, knowing that new saddles are always a gamble, fit-wise. He offered to a) let me return it as long as I didn't get it too dirty, and b) put it on a bike mounted on a trainer there in the store and let me "ride" it for a while. After about a 20 minute test-ride, I was sold. I still have it, though it's looking a bit war-torn.

Kathy :^)


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sure...in a culture shock kinda way..*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> was she cute???


i suppose..


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Bzzzzzt Wrong! But thanks for playing...
> 
> fluid levels should always be checked when cold. When they're hot, they've already expanded, and won't be much good to let you know you're low on fluid. Adding more cold fluid to a hot fluid reservoir can lead to overpressurizing the system.


I'm not following you....

Earlier in this thread you said that ALL fluid resevoirs have "hot" and "cold" markings on them, and then suggested that those with a Max/Min marking with a note saying when to check are "dumbing down" the info to the owner. Now you are saying that ALL fluids should be checked when cold. Sort of makes the Hot/Cold markings the irrelavent one, doesn't it? And it makes sense that you would use max/min markers with a note saying to check when cold. Why is putting on useful, accurate info and markers "dumbing down"? What's dumb is putting a "hot" level on a resevoir when it should only be checked cold, especially if you are going to leave off a note saying to check it cold.

_
>When they're hot, they've already expanded, and won't be much good to let you know >you're low on fluid._

Isn't that what the "hot" marker is for?

_
Adding more cold fluid to a hot fluid reservoir can lead to overpressurizing the system._

I've never heard this about adding cold fluids. I know you can add oil, water, or brake fluid to their respective resevoirs in a hot engine.with no ill effects. It happens all the time.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Gruzovik said:


> Just yesterday, we went to buy some cable ends when he asked us if they were for brake or derailleur cables.


Brake cables are usually thicker than derailluer cables (at least the ones I use are). You can use the same size cable ends, but they do make different sizes for each.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Wow, I'm a bike shop salesman, at the same bike shop mahgnillig was talking about. Its really interesting hearing what you guys have to say about your interactions. I'm a very modest guy, but I have confidence when I say I know a whole lot about bikes, but I also don't bs people either if I don't know something, I have no problem asking the mechanic, or the manager, who are both very knowledgable people. I figure thats better then giving people wrong information. I know my bike shop has a horrible reputation around town, which is not something I realized since I had just moved back to town and I started to work there almost right away. We sell reeaally expensive bikes, mostly road, and there are complaints that we treat our customers, and even the high paying ones, like ****. I make sure I know the names of all the people I sell bikes too (which is hard, let me tell you. But I don't exaggerate either. The smaller sales I dont worry to much about, but I know all the people who have bought serious bikes from me). I see a lot of misinformation coming from my coworkers too, and I don't really have a problem stepping in and correcting them, which is funny when they get pissed off at me, but I don't want to tell somebody the wrong thing. I know I've made mistakes working there, and I'm sure there are some people that won't come back, but I don't repeat the same mistakes, and I hope my little extra effort at the shop will help it stay in business.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

twouareks said:


> ps. I'm pretty sure 8 and 9 speed chains are the same. In fact it says so right on the box. Unless Sram is wrong, then I stand corrected., Oh, and you sure do measuer the frame size of a road bike by the top tube measurement, headtube to seattube. MTB's are the seattube measurement, from bb to seattube.


You need to look at the box again. Or, you can throw an 8speed chain on a 9 speed drivetrain to see how well it works. Or, tell me why they have a PC58 and a PC 59 if 8 and 9 speed chains are the same. Or grab a set of calipers and measure both chains. And while the top tube length is very important on a road bike, they are measured by the seat tube. Some companies measure center of bb to top of seat tube, some center to center, but it's always the seat tube.


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

*As a former service manager of a shop myself*

I think the point that bike shop guys are missing is this:

I watched many a time as a customer came in who clearly knew what they wanted. They asked for the item specifically. Either employee didn't know differences, or knew that there wasn't a huge difference between the items, but employee was insistent on trying to "sell" the customer on a different item than he wanted.

Happened with tires all the time. Customer wants brand A, has heard great things, or ridden it and liked it. Employee shows brand B, says its just as good, or better. What I would always do if we didn't have the exact item was talk about any experience I had with brand A, how it might compare to brand B, and make a light suggestion of just checking out brand B. Lots of employees come across as knowing everything, even if they stumble when trying to talk about something. Yeah, customers do that to (and think they know everything), but in the end, they are the ones making the purchase and have to live with it.

Happens with tubes. Customers ask for 26 x 2.3. The brand you carry says it fits up to 2.2. Yes, we all know it would almost 100% work in the 2.3, but to the customer they're reading the label and saying "but its not designed to work in the 2.3 and I just want the right thing". I've had to step in in instances and push the really insistent employee away and apologize to customer for not having item. Then next time I would make sure we had a few larger size tubes around.

A lot of it comes down to perception that employee thinks they know exactly what is best for you, and that you're too stupid to know for yourself. Sometimes you do know better, but you rarely will convince someone by forcing it upon them. You have to nudge them in the right direcetion so they discover it for themselves.

Recently my wife and I went to buy a new car. We were dead set on getting a Minivan. After having had a pick up truck, mid size suv, small suv (rav 4), various cars, and having rented a minivan, we knew that because of having a daughter, me being an artist and always carrying lots of stuff, having a daughter, always driving lots of people around (like going on trips with other couples and our daughter), we 100% knew we were getting a minivan. We also were getting a Honda. Before we saw the salesman who ended up selling us the vehicle we wanted for the price we wanted, we saw several salesmen who did their best to tell us we'd be happier in either a CRV or Element ( both of which I do like and wouldn't mind as a second car, but not what we wanted), because based on our style, how we dressed, interests, we'd definitely be better in one of those. They "knew" us better than we did. But they were wrong.


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

> having a daughter, me being an artist and always carrying lots of stuff, having a daughter, always driving lots of people around (like going on trips with other couples and our daughter),


haha.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

edoz said:


> You need to look at the box again. Or, you can throw an 8speed chain on a 9 speed drivetrain to see how well it works. Or, tell me why they have a PC58 and a PC 59 if 8 and 9 speed chains are the same. Or grab a set of calipers and measure both chains. And while the top tube length is very important on a road bike, they are measured by the seat tube. Some companies measure center of bb to top of seat tube, some center to center, but it's always the seat tube.


I stand corrected. A 7 and 8 speed chain is the same, but a 9 speed chain is narrower, as with a 10 speed. And although the top tube is the most important measurement when sizing a frame, the seat tube is the measuremant of the bike. There goes all my credibility out the window. No one should use bike shops, they all suck.


----------



## pedalinbob (Jan 12, 2004)

Me, after a parking lot test ride: "The top tube is too short for my taste."

Sales Dood: "Just push the saddle back until you get yer reach right..."


Bob


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Bzzzzzt Wrong! But thanks for playing...
> 
> fluid levels should always be checked when cold. When they're hot, they've already expanded, and won't be much good to let you know you're low on fluid. Adding more cold fluid to a hot fluid reservoir can lead to overpressurizing the system.


 I was just talking about the ATF. That is the only thing that should be specifically checked when hot, at least on all the auto tranny vehicles I have been around. And no, you don't want to add antifreeze to a hot system, at least not into the radiator. You can always add some into the overflow tank if its a little low because that will hurt anything. That is why there is a hot/cold line on that tank, so you know where it should be filled to based on if the engine if hot or cold.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

twouareks said:


> I stand corrected. A 7 and 8 speed chain is the same, but a 9 speed chain is narrower, as with a 10 speed. And although the top tube is the most important measurement when sizing a frame, the seat tube is the measuremant of the bike. There goes all my credibility out the window. No one should use bike shops, they all suck.


No worries, I'm a former bike shop service manager. I had to get a job oputside the bike industry however, so I can afford to shop at the bike shop.


----------



## Anarchy_Biker (Oct 9, 2005)

*First Impression*

Well now. Certaintly the first time i walked into my LBS i had researched my **** and new exactly what i wanted. They tryed to convince me that it would be better to get something else. I went back there again. And well...i go back atleast once a week, know almost everyone there(except new employees)on a first name basis including the owner (Bob) and manager(Dave). They have been great and they are now also one of my teams main sponsors. First impresions aren't always true.Infact last year i spent something like 2600 for a mountain bike in there...now if i bring it in i can't stop them from messin with the deraileur or doin something. Its great. Several of my teammates work there along with my coach. They are the best shop i've found in Fort Wayne. Thankyou SUMMIT CITY BIKES. They have been great and Terry is one hell of a mechanic.


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2005)

edoz said:


> No worries, I'm a former bike shop service manager. I had to get a job oputside the bike industry however, so I can afford to shop at the bike shop.


Best post I've read in a week.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

ABC Discount Cycles in Liverpool a good 8 years or more ago, just when Velocity brought out their crap Aeroheat AT rims. I bought a pair, messed up a jump and landed on a square edge. Put an irrepairable dent into the sidewall of the rim. So i went to this shop to buy a new rim and have a wheel built.

Me: I need to get a rear wheel built, but using my old hub.
Shane: Cool. We've got these Velocity rims that are pretty good.
Me: No thanks. I want a Mavic 121 rim because i just smashed my crappy Velocity. They are too soft.
Shane: Mate i've ridden **** that would make you turn white and the Velocity AT is the best! (He was really aggressive when telling me this, enough that other prople in the shop stopped what they were doing and stared at us).
Me: Yeah well that's nice but i want the 121 built up thanks.

I got the wheel built, haven't been there since, and still have the 121 on the back and Velocity AT on the front of what became my road bike when i put the rear wheel back on. Admittedly they did do a good job lacing the wheel up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

LOL took my GF to the local specialized dealer that also carries Trek and asked for some body geometry comp shoes, she says we dont carry anything body geometry but these specialized shoes are nice!

Me: Hi, I'm looking for some Specialized Body Geometry gloves in a women's size small
LBS: Body Geometry?
Me: Yes, women's size small
LBS: Err.... (fumbles around in the display of gloves). We have large
Me: Those are men's gloves... do you have the women's ones?
LBS: They don't make them for women.
Me: Okay, do you have a men's small
LBS: Let me check... (disappears for 5 minutes). The only size we have is large, they might fit.
Me: (trying them on) They're a bit big
LBS: They look alright
Me: Do you have any at your other store in size small?
LBS: I don't know
Me: Could you call them and find out? I don't want to drive across town if they don't have them
LBS: (makes the call) They only have extra large
Me: Okay, thanks for your help. I'd like a tube of Park grease please (I point at the display behind him)
LBS: This? (points to something totally not grease)
Me: No, the grease...
LBS: This? (points to chain lube)
Me: Nope, on the far right... right... right... there, grease

OMFG... infuriating!

- Jen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Feb 23, 2006)

We went to a local Giant shop looking for a bike for my thirteen year old daughter. We had looked at some other bikes and I was fairly sure that a nineteen would fit her just fine. She found a 2006 Boulder SE that she liked and it was in my price range. The salesman walked up and said that the bike would be to big and she needed a seventeen. Told me the top tube would be to long on the nineteen. He wouldn't even let her straddle it or test ride it. I told him that we had tried some other bikes and I thought the nineteen he had might work. He looked at me and asked me what did he say that I didn't understand. I just stared at him unbelieving that he said that to me. My daughter looked at me and said I don't want it. He's not talking to you that way. We went to another Giant shop across town and they sized her and put her on a nineteen. She absolutely loves that bike.


----------



## PittsburghRider (Apr 10, 2006)

*Enough With The Bad*

Now that we have all read these horror stories at LBS' let's hear some good old stories from them. When my bike was in the shop and they had a part out of stock(so I was without a bike to my trip to Ray's MTB Park in Ohio, they lent me a Cannondale Chase to use for the weekend! It was an awesome and I eventually bought another bike from them!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

At the same LBS as before, i ordered a set of Formula MD1?? cable disc brakes when they first came out. I paid for them in full and was invoiced, not just a quote, for the set and hubs. About 3 months later when they finally decided to get them they said i owed another $300 because the price had changed since i ordered them. I said that wasn't my fault i've paid in full so i get them for that price. They wanted $300 more so i said i'll take a refund thanks or i'll go to Consumer Affairs and they can count on me telling everyone i know not to deal with ABC Discount Cycles in Liverpool. I got the refund and have been telling everyone i know since not to go there. I went there once in 7 years since that happened to get measured up by their custom frame builder for a road bike frame. He just looked at me, asked how tall i was and said yeah you'd be a 52cm frame. Thanks a lot, my 49cm frame bought elsewhere fits perfectly.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*So what if you were hit by a car?*

I, as the title states, had been hit by a car. My bike wasn't destroyed, but banged up. The shop owner refused to assess any damage to the scratches on the post, seat, derailleurs, paint, etc. He said to me in regards to my bike that was only two months old, "So what if there are gouges? The bike will ride fine." "Uh, look my bike was damaged and I want it assessed for those damages." He replied, "It doesn't matter if the seatpost got dinged."

He was very moralistic about as if I was trying to scam someone. I asked him that if his car was hit by someone else at fault and the the body had deep gouges all the way up the side whether he would say it was ok as the car would still get him around." He didn't like it when I asked that. I called Trek, they apologized for him being a dick and arranged for me to visit another dealer.

As for the shop, I wish him a permanent lack of business and at least five fender-benders a year (just for good measure).

Penguin


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Ok this is bike related(motorcycle), I´m working*

the counter, I have always believed that the are way to many weirdos riding motorcycles. Ok so this guy comes to the counter, wants a part.
me:what year?
him: I´m not sure
Me: any letters
him: nope
Me: Kawasaki, honda, suzuki... anything
Him:nope
after about 15 minutes of this drama, he remembers that the bike has some numbers, he tells me the numbers 102.5 they don´t make any sense.
Me:lets go out side(by now he is all pissed because us the profesionals dont know what bike he owns???

As I get to the bike I can see a decal on the with the 102.5, I look to on the other side same decal. Well mystery solved 
102.5 FM is a local radio station

My second favorite answer is.
Me: What bike do you have???
Any customer: I don´t, I bought it last night or I just bought it period.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Ok this is bike related(motorcycle), I´m working*

the counter, I have always believed that the are way to many weirdos riding motorcycles. Ok so this guy comes to the counter, wants a part.
me:what year?
him: I´m not sure
Me: any letters
him: nope
Me: Kawasaki, honda, suzuki... anything
Him:nope
after about 15 minutes of this drama, he remembers that the bike has some numbers, he tells me the numbers 102.5 they don´t make any sense.
Me:lets go out side(by now he is all pissed because us the profesionals dont know what bike he owns???

As I get to the bike I can see a decal on the with the 102.5, I look to on the other side same decal. Well mystery solved 
*102.5 FM is a local radio station*

My second favorite answer is.
Me: What bike do you have???
Any customer: I don´t, I bought it last night or I just bought it period.


----------



## roknroll1982 (Mar 25, 2007)

This story is me checking out a used Davidson Custom road bike.

me:wow, this bike feels amazing, but there's a lot of surface rust around the seatpost tube.
LBS doucheh that's just crusty oil.
me:nope, thats rust
LBS douche:*trys to pick away the crusty oil that isn't there*...yup, that's rust alright! We can probably discount this bike.


In actuality, I probably should have bought the bike for the price they gave, and then got the frame powder coated...oh well.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

so.. I guess teens get a lot of bad rap in lbs'??


----------



## endurowanker (Mar 22, 2004)

taikuodo said:


> so.. I guess teens get a lot of bad rap in lbs'??


what can ya expect from young kids?

it's up to the shop owner to explain to them that if they don't know something, to tell the customer they don't know it, and then do whatever is necessary to find out the answer.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Heh, little bit OT...
favorite sign in one of my LBSes:
"Children left unattended must have large allowances"


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

SnowMongoose said:


> Heh, little bit OT...
> favorite sign in one of my LBSes:
> "Children left unattended must have large allowances"


mine was "unattended children will be given a large espresso and a free puppy".


----------



## illldeca (Jun 4, 2007)

moab63 said:


> the counter, I have always believed that the are way to many weirdos riding motorcycles. Ok so this guy comes to the counter, wants a part.
> me:what year?
> him: I´m not sure
> Me: any letters
> ...


haha i hadda problem like this when i went to pay some money for my bottom being rebuilt on my suzuki rm 125 dirt bike. so i had called an told them i needa clutch lever and perch also and air filter so i go put down $100 n im like wheres my clutch lever n air filter. they hand me the air filter and just the clutch lever n a bracket piece n i give him this look like wtf is this so he goes online outlines this thing n itsl ike 10 pieces and he goes $30 and im like no i dont want that. the dude looks at me for like 5 seconds silence so what are u gonna do i go imma order a clutch lever and perch for 10 dollars. IS THERE A RESTOKING fee on this lever. lol an so i left i gues ill pick it up late the engine when i pay the $200 good thing hes not the mechanic


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok I just had a classic dumb shop guy moment a few weeks ago...

Me: Hi I am here to pick up my forks
Shop Guy: Oh, the boss is away what are they
Me: They are Fork xxx - there I see them on your shelf
SG: Oh, I don't know the price - you'll have to come back when my boss is here
Me: I do they are $1080
SG: How can I be sure of that
Me: Your boss wrote it down in his order book
SG: ....looks for book.... "can't see it in here"
Me: Oh you went past it... there it is....
SG: That says $1070
Me: We'll it is $1080, your boss called me and said it was a little more - $1080
SG: Well you can't have it unless you pay $1070 - I'll get in trouble if I am wrong
Me: Your kiding - I want to give you more?
SG: Look this is hard for me - you will have to come back next week when my boss is back
Me: Huh - you won't take $10 more?
SG: No
Me: I leave


----------



## meatpuppet (Apr 18, 2007)

ME: Have you got a pedal spanner ?

LBS: Yeah, but we are going to charge you full price for it.

ME: OK, why did you say that ?

LBS: (shouting across to the owner of the shop) He's the one I spent half an hour with and he didn't buy the Giant we have in stock.

ME: What, you showed me a bike and expected me to buy it ?

LBS: Well you wanted a bike and I wasted half an hour talking to you about one.

ME: Well I still want a bike, I listened to what you said and had it on my list of possibles and I have been testing several bikes over the last two weeks. Have you a demonstrator for the Giant ?

LBS: No we dont, I could let you sit on it though.

ME: Well I still have a couple of bikes left to test.

LBS: When you have tried those out, give us a ring and we will see what we can do.


I walked out of the shop. Basically, if you dont buy a bike from them you are penalised. They dont give demonstrations and expect you to ring them. I can only imagine the grief that would ensue should I actually buy a bike from them ! Anyway they get no more custom from me, I would quite happily travel 20 miles to buy parts from another shop.

Of course Im going to go back in.........now I have bought two bikes from another dealer !


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> This guy's favorite story was telling everyone that his sister used to tell customers that ALL of the bikes in the shop were made of titanium.


 on the other side, I've had many customers insist their Walmart bikes are made of titanium or that their tires were tubeless.


> Those same two shops also told me that I had to order an entire box of spokes, even though I only needed enough for the driveside of a rear wheel a friend had given me.


Not really unusual. If it isn't a size of spoke they regularly keep in stock, I can understand why they would not want to order a whole box just to sell a few out of it. Why should they be stuck with a whole box of spokes that will take up inventory space that they won't be able to easily sell?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Jwiffle said:


> on the other side, I've had many customers insist their Walmart bikes are made of titanium or that their tires were tubeless.
> 
> Not really unusual. If it isn't a size of spoke they regularly keep in stock, I can understand why they would not want to order a whole box just to sell a few out of it. Why should they be stuck with a whole box of spokes that will take up inventory space that they won't be able to easily sell?


thats a valid point, though most decent bike shops will have a spoke cutter and various size spokes (left over from wheel builds, if nothing else).*

*key word is "decent".


----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

Where is the thread where shop mechanics can tell stories about customers? Because I have some Doosies


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

I was having issues with my front DR (my fault)on my teocali so I took it to a local shop rather then where I bought the bike because I was going riding that day and my regular shop is close to work but not home. The kid was nice and tinkered with it for about a half hour and came back and said, "yea its normal for you to have to shift a few times before it engages because your mongoose suspension has an inefficient design" so I say "Um, well when I got it brand new it shifted fine. I was pretty rough on it so I think thats why its outta whack" So he says let me talk to my boss. So I see this older look at it and in two minutes its running like new. The kid was really nice but I cant help but feel antsy when I see a young guy working on my bike. I always get bsuspicious when I hear "thats the way its suppose to be"


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Muggsly said:


> Where is the thread where shop mechanics can tell stories about customers? Because I have some Doosies


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=299393


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

performance bike in chandler AZ. this douche that i see on the trails all the time. this is the guy that dogs me out after walking my bike down an area of a trail that ive eaten it on several times. he didnt know but he still didnt need to be a douche about it, one of those kinds of guys. anyway thats OT...

me: how do you tell if your cassette is worn?
LBD: what gears do you generally run?
me: middle and middleish, typically, unless im climbing or descending.
LBD: well now i know you are lying?
me:what does that have to do with what i need?
LBD: how often do you ride?
me: about 3-4 times a week.
LBD: yeah you need to replace it.
me: how do i tell if i need to.
LBD: you usually need to replace your cassette, chainrings and chain at the same time.
me: look man, ive heard that a bunch of times and i agree, but how do i know, based on looking at the cassette or chain when its a good idea to replace it? i used to work on jets so i know there are tricks that make some jobs easier. i simply need to know if i can look at the cassette and see slack, if that is an indicator of a worn cassette. my bike is fine.
LBD: did you measure your chain?
me: jesus! are you trying to go out of business? (as i walk out and go to soutn mountain cycles and buy a handbuilt wheelset and headset after about fifteen minutes and an explanitation) 

the only reason i actually will go to performance anxiery bike anymore is if i need gel. they suck!


----------



## rallymerkur (May 3, 2007)

monogod said:


> mine was "unattended children will be given a large espresso and a free puppy".


A toy store I worked at had "Trespassers will be Violated" affixed next to the entrance to the stock room.


----------



## markiiu (Aug 10, 2006)

I had a flat out at th other end of town on my beater bike, so I went up to the local shop there to air it up, I patched it and came in to borrow a pump to fill it (No gas stations nearby, but that's another wtf)
Me: Yeah, I had a flat, but I patched it, can I borrow a pump to air it up?
Him: No
Me: Why?
Him: We sell pumps, we'd never make money if we just gave out air for free
Me:... I just need it for a minute
Him: Buy one then! We don't make money lending things out!
Me: ummm, no, bye, I'll just bus home...

This was just as I was about to start looking at a new bike, but I ditched that shop and they're going out of buisiness...

Also, my friend went in there to look at pedals, and he asked for platforms, but they tried to sell him half platform/half clipless "Like New" pedals that looked like they'd been around on a bike since the dawn of clipless (Paint almost missing, rusty, etc) for $40...

Yeah, bad shop


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

Only one I have is I want to my LBS last week and ask for a chain break.

Sales guy: "Can I help you with anything?"
Me"Yes I am looking for a chain break"
SG "Umm what is that, let me check"\
SG to mech "Hey do we do we sale chain brakes"
mech "yeah they are over there"
SG goes over to them and grabs a chain wipe still not really sure what it is and looks at me with a questioning look
Me "That not a chain brake"
Mech "it a little higher"
About this time I see the tool I was looking for and I grab it
Mech "yeah that is the one"

We go ring it up and some small talk.  Mind you I had no problem with the SG because he was cool about it and was very upfront about not knowing what it was and did go ask for help. Plus he clearly knew if I based on what I was asking I knew what the tool was.

I think it is great when the sales guys know the person they are talking with know more about the product than them and treat the person with respect and do not try to pretend they do know what they are talking about.

Oh yeah and it made me like that lbs and I will be going back with no worries.
Mech "it a little higher


----------



## mchristie (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy smokes illldeca. Complete sentences might be a lot to ask but complete words would be nice.


----------



## illldeca (Jun 4, 2007)

i think it was really late at night haha...


----------



## 01Forester (Feb 5, 2007)

I was told by a guy at BikeWarehouse in San Diego that SRAM does not make Shimano-compatible shifters! I tried to correct him but he had never heard of it!


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

When I bought my road bike:
Me: The brakes are opposite? The front is on the right and the back brake is on the left?
Owner of the LBS: Thats how the pro's ride in europe.
Me:But I'm not a pro or live in europe.
Fixed it myself.....

Another one: I brought my bike in to the LBS(specialized dealer)to get DU Bushings for my Stumpy.
LBS: I looked it up. I cant get you any parts.
Me: Why?
LBS: I cant seem to find a shock called "Push"
Me: Its Fox, but rebuilt by a company called "Push"
LBS: No thats not a Fox shock. I know a Fox shock and thats not one(wow, he's actually mad). 
Me: Ok...(out the door)

Ended up calling Fox myself and ordering the parts.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*Oh...Kee-Doke*

"Riding your FS bike on the street is REALLY bad because the vibration will damage the pivot bearings".

I've heard some real doozys from LBS guys but that one tops all.


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

A Certain Large Bike Chain, Lakewood, CO. I stopped in to get some Clean Streak because I was in the area and in desperate, desperate need.

Overheard a sales guy helping a customer looking for an 11-34 cassette: "Why do you want a 34-tooth chainring?"  

Overheard moments later, different sales guy talking to a customer on the phone: "I don't think XTR cranks are compatible with 8-speed..."

Oooooookay...


----------



## imcasual (Jul 15, 2007)

So sue me, I need a kickstand. I was near the mall and went into The Sports Authority where, btw, they have hundreds upon HUNDREDS of bikes hanging from the ceiling, all for sale. Went to the SERVICE area, found THE bike dude and told him I needed a kickstand. He said "oh well we wouldn't carry those. You need to go to a BIKE shop to get one". Now we know how they can sell all that cheap garbage on wheels. Cas


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

great push story anyone who knows anything about fox has to know about push industries especially in a lbs.
here is my story 
i went to a pawn shop so i will cut the guy some slack
i found a great deal on a slightly used harro f4 bmx 100 for a 300 bike i was concidering if i should get it because i am a mountain dj rider and this bike weighed more than my cannondale chase. so i was concidering it looking it over the sales man came out and said thats a great looking bike its in great shape i was like yah but it is a bmx it dosnt matter. he then said well its got a giro thats makes it much better i laughed at him and told him those are cheap parts and alot of riders dont even use them. i ended up buying the bike and a few months later decided i will stick to my dj bike at the parks and sold this bike for 60 more than i paid for it on craigs list


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> At REi in Marin:
> 
> Me: Can I buy a handful of those cable crimp ends for shifter cables?
> REi guy: Why? They don't do anything anyway.
> ...


REI in Marin raises bike clueslessness to a whole new level . . . .


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

*Dumbest comment of all time*

As a former shop employee back in the 80's, I heard this one several times.When asked about carrying mountain bikes, the shop owner said "Mountain bikes are just a fad--who would want to ride on the dirt anyway? In a few years no one will want them."

I left for college soon after, but when I went back for a visit, Guess what he was selling . . .


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

At a local shop known for it's high "coolness" factor, I was told that Hayes 8" adapters and Avid 8" adapters are are interchangeable, and using the Hayes adapter to fit my Juicys would solve my spacing problems. I went home and took the fit spacers off my DJ bike and put them on with the Avid adapter, problem solved. This shop, btw, I tried to pay money to to solve this issue for me and they sent me away with this fine chestnut of advice (which could have killed me, since the two adapters are not in any way the same, and Hayes adapters put the Avid brakes so far out that about a third of rotor surface is engaged by the pad) and wouldn't even try to work it out for me. In another instance, they stripped a bearing cover on my wife's Bottlerocket round trying to over-torque it, then never told me about it so I didn't notice until I got home...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Now a little background, I started really working on bikes in 1992, and that's when I started rebuilding/restoring and frame up builds. As such, my knowledge base started when most brands of drivetrain components had already perfected stuff like shifting and braking. So when I hear mechanics today who were wrenching in the 70s/80s ranting at customers (who are complaining because the part they just bought has failed the first time they use it) that they must have done something wrong like "shifting under power" it makes me chuckle inside.

This happened on wednesday as it happens... old school mechanic (at least back to 1981) whose skillset is unfortunetly still old school (doesn't know about sram's components at all really, especially the 1:1 ratio stuff and that their derailleur pulleys are different than shimano) is swamped with work because he's the only mechanic on at a shop and there's all this work "promised for five pm..." to do still. I'm hanging out in the shop area when a customer comes in and seems perturbed about something. Apparently he'd just gotten a new front derailleur installed at this shop, and the first time he went to shift it jammed and bent. I say I'll look at it for him (I've wrenched there before) and I bring it back and put it on a stand. Apparently the mechanic who's swamped is the one who did the work before. So he takes a look at it, and the customer's standing there basically trying to remain calm because the part slipped and bent 45 seconds into using it on flat ground just shifting from the granny ring to the middle ring. Mechanic starts into the "well you must have been applying a large load..." speech like mechanics always seem to do to explain why something that wasn't tightened properly in the first place has moved. 

While he's doing that, the customer's got a look of "I'm not an idiot, its not my fault" on his face and is trying to explain how it was flat ground and he wasn't applying any sort of abnormal load to the cranks for shifting. You could tell he's not very happy with the customer service he's getting from the mechanic. Meanwhile I'm looking at the bike and notice the derailleur clamp bolt is so long that it has bottomed out against the cam arm of the derailleur. In other words, the bolt stopped turning before the clamp was properly tightened shut and its obvious as to why it slipped the moment it was shifted when actually riding (as opposed to on the stand). The customer had even asked if the mechanics normally don't ride the bikes after finishing work to ensure the repair is done properly. 

Mechanic says they'll replace the part again and to go talk to the sales guy about a new work order, I stroll out front and after he's gotten his new claim tag I mention the extra long bolt and why it slipped and how its really shimano's fault for shipping the wrong length bolt with the derailleur. Customer understands exactly what I was explaining and calms down and doesn't hate the service anymore because he's no longer feeling like he was being treated like an idiot. After he leaves I go and explain to the mechanic about the bolt also.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Well written D8. Once I had a new wheelset put on I had just bought from the shop and the mechanic didn't adjust the brakes properly. The new rims were rounded instead of square and the brakes dove into the spokes the first time I braked hard (and 30 seconds into my ride away from the shop).

I brought it back and said, 'Yo, this ain't right." The mechanic started using all these big words to explain the problem but I could tell he was embarassed about it and didn't press the point. It's ok, fix it and all will be well. These things happen. 

Pinguwin


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Hell, if you weren't buying/building wheels after the mid-90s you'd probably never have encountered rims that had profiles where the sidewall is concave (araya) or sloped at an angle either outwards (as in the outside of the rim sidewall was wider than the inside) or inwards and that the pads had to be adjusted accordingly to not pull into the tire, the spokes, etc. Sun, Araya, Campagnolo and many others have had some rather odd rim profiles. It seems everyone takes the square sidewalls and even machined brake surfaces for granted. Its HILARIOUS to watch mechanics work on bikes with cantilever brakes today who never learned about toe-in for the brake pads.

edit : remember FIR? They had that rim with the stepped edge on the sidewall specifically to catch diving brake pads.


----------



## oilerfan30 (Apr 20, 2005)

PittsburghRider said:


> Now that we have all read these horror stories at LBS' let's hear some good old stories from them. When my bike was in the shop and they had a part out of stock(so I was without a bike to my trip to Ray's MTB Park in Ohio, they lent me a Cannondale Chase to use for the weekend! It was an awesome and I eventually bought another bike from them!


Agreed, there is always so much negative stuff that gets talked about, what about good experiences. My friends rear XT caliper was acting up on him, and he was planning to leave for a bike trip the next day. The LBS said they needed to send it in for warranty replacement on some parts, but when he said that he was planning on going out on the weekend for 2 days of riding, the owner took the XTR caliper of his bike and lent it to my friend so he could still go out on the weekend. Now that is what I call service


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> probably never have encountered rims that had profiles where the sidewall is


D8 and I often hang out on the VRC group, a group where that would be common knowledge. The specific rims I was referring to were Saturae X28's, which has a a rounded-V shape without the flat sidewalls we take for granted today. Guy who assembled my first mtn bike showed me how to put some paper under one side under the brake pad to adjust toe-in.

PinguWin


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

My story isn't as good as most, but just yesterday we were shopping for a bike for the wife. Her first non box store brand bike. The salesman at the first LBS had her on a 17" (she is 5'2" 115 lbs) and said it was too small for her. He got a 19" that she could barely get on, and said "that looks much better..." Needless to say, we went somewhere else and came home with a 16" Trek 3700 WSD.

The sad part is that we are both noobs (Wife and I), and most of the things you guys are talking about in this thread I wouldn't have known the difference.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Damn eight pages. This should be required reading for all shop employees.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I recently went into the local "national-chain" shop to get a replacement cassette. I waited patiently for a turn with one of the sales drones. 

One was helping another customer gather up some componentry and had kneeled down to open up a low cabinet to get a component. I noticed the cabinet was where they stored the freewheels and cassettes, so I asked the sales drone to please grab one of the "house brand" 8 speed cassettes while he was in the cabinet. I figured it would be nice to let him kill two birds at once and not have to get back down to the low cabinet twice in a row.

The guy turns and looks at me with this revolted look. I first thought he was upset that I was speaking up and asking for something when it was not "my turn". But instead, he asks me why would I want one of the "house brand" items, and not a Shimano or SRAM? I told him I didn't want to spend the dollars for the others and the house brand would be just fine.

Dude pulled the thing out and pretty much threw the box at me. I waited in line to check out, hoping to be rung up by one of the other shop drones, but I got stuck with this guy again. The whole time he is eyeing me like I was some sort of homeless person who just came in and asked him to watch my bag of aluminum cans while I went to take a dump in their restroom.

While ringing up the sale, the drone starts to ask if I am a "team-member" (the discount club you have to pay $25.00 a year to be part of), then says "Never mind, you can't afford to be." WTF?! If I didn't need the cassette to even ride my bike that week I would have just walked out.

I was way too tired to get into any type of pissing match with this guy, having just finished a tiring ride where I damaged my existing cassette. I will not be going into this store again.

What an attitude.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i'm betting he lost his job at a 'real' bike shop or something.


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

monogod said:


> thats a valid point, though most decent bike shops will have a spoke cutter and various size spokes (left over from wheel builds, if nothing else).*
> 
> *key word is "decent".


That's true... one place I went to had next to no sizes, and wanted to cut all their own spokes and thread them... I'd rather have them factory cut.


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

I shopped for, reserved and paid for two high end bikes -- one for me (female), one for a friend from another country (male) -- identical bikes. He decided on it first, brought them down on the price and got a $200 upgrade on a part as part of the deal. I told the shop I was interested in the same bike and can he give me the same price, same deal, same upgrade. He said "Sure sure, of course." On the day I picked up up, no upgrade. I asked him what was up with that, he was probably betting I wouldn't even notice, he stuttered, suddenly couldn't look at me, and told me that wasn't his understanding. He then agreed a second time to the upgrade, said he had to order the part, and when I came in the next week they were playing dumb again. Again! I took him aside and said "You and I need to have a little pow-wow. I brought a sale of two high-end bikes into your shop -- and as thanks for that I have to fight for all I'm worth to get you to honor your promises. N-O-T ok. Even if we hadn't made that deal, how could you justify giving him the deal but not me, when they both went on *my* credit card?!" You could see the guy dismantle right on the spot. That's the beauty of integrity -- if you don't have it, there's nothing to hold you up when someone looks you square in the eye and tells you you've got some 'splainin' to do.

Everyone is new to this sport at some point, but "female" and "beginner" are the kiss of death where a lot of the better shops are concerned.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

thebigred67 said:


> Damn eight pages. This should be required reading for all shop employees.


Since I'm thinking of opening a shop in the spring I just spent the time to read this whole post. 
I managed a lbs 9yrs ago and always tried taking care of customers to the best of my abilities and only had a couple of instances of dissatisfied customers that I know of.
I also a;ways welcomed "lookie-loos" due to the following experience.

I have been into motorcycles since I was like 10 and always hung out at all the shops once I got my license. Well, there was one shop that would let take bikes out for test rides just to experience a different bike, another had a bike I really wanted (and had let me ride it with the owner leading me on another bike), so I walk in to get it and the owner of shop B says "oh, ya here to lookie-loo?" I said nope, walked out, drove to shop A and bought a bike, stopped by shop B on the way home and asked him if he wanted to see the bike I just bought.


----------



## TACO SHACK (Oct 31, 2007)

My rant takes place in a handful of different auto parts stores locally, over the course of years, repeatedly! My mechanical inclination knows it's better to take the part with you to the store, than to bring the wrong friggin' one home. So, on many occasions, I've taken my part, anything from an ignition switch to a set of rear gears, a sensor to a brake caliper, to the counter to ask for a replacement. Only to hear, "...they don't make those....." No? They must, I'm holding one. The clown checks again......... "Nope, they don't make those." Really? You sure? ...."Hold on." Now he, or she, will go to another one of the helpful bunch there to ask for their take. Now usually I'll prevail, and they will believe that I am indeed holding one of the parts that don't exist, and they'll do extra special work to find the part that I need in the computer. Usually without an apology. But sometimes, sometimes I'll get the same from two or three people in the store......" they don't make those....." "Well, I guess I oughta be on TV then..." I tell them, since I discovered a part that's been on my vehicle since the day it was made, directly from Detroit, that nobody has ever seen. Arguments insue and I go elsewhere for, hopefully, some help, and a part, that exists. This has happened at least a dozen times, in all types of stores, from big box, to Moms and Pops. This is why I drink.


----------



## TACO SHACK (Oct 31, 2007)

...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

cannesdo said:


> I shopped for, reserved and paid for two high end bikes -- one for me (female), one for a friend from another country (male) -- identical bikes. He decided on it first, brought them down on the price and got a $200 upgrade on a part as part of the deal. I told the shop I was interested in the same bike and can he give me the same price, same deal, same upgrade. He said "Sure sure, of course." On the day I picked up up, no upgrade. I asked him what was up with that, he was probably betting I wouldn't even notice, he stuttered, suddenly couldn't look at me, and told me that wasn't his understanding. He then agreed a second time to the upgrade, said he had to order the part, and when I came in the next week they were playing dumb again. Again! I took him aside and said "You and I need to have a little pow-wow. I brought a sale of two high-end bikes into your shop -- and as thanks for that I have to fight for all I'm worth to get you to honor your promises. N-O-T ok. Even if we hadn't made that deal, how could you justify giving him the deal but not me, when they both went on *my* credit card?!" You could see the guy dismantle right on the spot. That's the beauty of integrity -- if you don't have it, there's nothing to hold you up when someone looks you square in the eye and tells you you've got some 'splainin' to do.
> 
> Everyone is new to this sport at some point, but "female" and "beginner" are the kiss of death where a lot of the better shops are concerned.


This shop was not by chance in Truckee, was it?


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

Customer: Is this bike steel or aluminum?
Clerk: Its Cromoly.
Customer: What's cromoly?
Clerk: Its a mixture of steel and aluminum.

I also used to work in a store where we sold Russian-made titanium bikes and I have heard workers in other shops say everything from "not real titanium" to "radioactive."

We also had bikes with Easton Ultralight frames made by Devinci in Quebec and a guy at another shop told me they were "too flexy" and "made with the "cheap Easton tubes."

A guy at another shop tried to sell me a 16" Softride bike with a 'soft' beam I was admiring. I am 6'5" and about 250 lbs.

There is a 400lb Iranian guy at a shop in my home town (everone who has ever walked into that shop now know exactly who I am talking about and where I am from - he is one of a kind) who was notorius for telling customers that they would "void their warranty" if they got work done at any other shop, regardless of the type or quality of work done. He also tried to justify having component prices significantly more (like 50% more) than other LBSs in town because "they lie and tell the distributor they are bike manufacturers to get a discount."
A Canadian chain actually used a picture of that shop in corporate training as a "how not to" example.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Years ago I was a service shop manager, my favorite story involved a newly hired (not by me, the shop owner did it) sales kid of whom, it was pretty apparent to the rest of the staff, was lacking in experience, but was conscientious and willing to learn.

Basically he sold a 12 year old already nerdy boy a 'mixte'/womans framed mountain bike. The kid was short so to the new SGs credit did his best to find something that fit and was within his price range, not realizing he was selling him a womans bike. None of us in the back shop caught on either as we never saw the customer. Unfortunately for the kid he rode it to school and was promptly beat up, this resulted in the kids dad coming in ready to kill the SG, we ended up swapping the bike out and upgrading to a 'cooler' version with suspension forks etc to help de-emasculate the already 'damaged for life' kid.

Years later and that same SG was still in the bike business and was actually pretty decent, and he used to tell that story to new SGs as an example of the one big screw up they were allowed. He was always surprised that I didn't fire him after that, but to be honest it was fun to keep him around as a target for verbal abuse....


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

Will someone please tell me who LBS is? I have seen many rants and raves, but do not actually know who they are.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

bmxracer_2 said:


> Will someone please tell me who LBS is? I have seen many rants and raves, but do not actually know who they are.


Local Bike Shop


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

thank you


----------

